# CQHAM.RU

## R4IMM

.      ,    .

----------


## SmallHAM

> .      ,    .


  : 

*-  , ? 
    -  ,  ...  () *  :Crazy:

----------

LEONID2

----------

> -  4 !


", ? , !"  :Smile: 

-      -     ...   12  -   160  ,     -  .

----------


## CADET

> -  4 !


, : 3,35 ...

----------


## RX3ARU

> .      ,    .


     - , ...
  ,       ,         .  -  .      ,    .       . ,    ,     !     "" 50%          .            .   ...
    -         .     - RA3DGG.          "".   RV3BC.     .

----------


## RU1OZ

2003          
    .   -    
  /   ssb       ,    ..        ,   
      .    , , 
,        .    ,   
 .   -     .      
 ,   .

----------

RW6APG

----------

> ,      -   QRP !


   ( "  ").   ,   ,     .      ( ,     )   ,  .     .     .

,    -  "" MFJ-58B.     ...

----------


## UI8-189124

> ( "  ").   ,   ,     .      ( ,     )   ,  .     .     .


   ? 




**: http://www.yo3ggx.ro/PortableMagLoopBuild_v1.0.pdf

----------

> ?


 .  ? MFJ   .

----------

> .    -      FT-817.    OPEK HVT600B.      .


     21     .       . ,     ,    ,  .  ""   4    -  .

----------


## UA0UV

.  !      :     2013. 20,5     1  ( " ", )   ()    6 . J- c      -75 (RX3AKT)   40, 20  15 . IC-703,     UA0UV/6      . ,  ,   .   40  -    .
  CW   PSK. 
      2011.  "" ( ),    4-      5-  -5-10 ( ., .)   CW   (UA0CNX)        .

----------


## RX3ARU

> .  ...   1  ( " ", )   ()    6 . J- c      -75 (RX3AKT)   40, 20  15 ...


  ,    ! (.  )
http://rx3akt.narod.ru/j_radio.htm
 ,        ...
http://rx3akt.narod.ru/loop_akt.htm
     -        .

----------


## RX3ARU

> "" ,       ...    .
> 
>       ,      ,    .    .  
> 
>     ...


  !   ?  ,   ?
,     ,         !    ,      .
     -     !
  ?   ,   ,     .  ,               .

----------


## RX3ARU

> .     ,           .  -


    ?      ,   ?!      ,    !    ?
, ,   ,       "".    -       !  !
1)      1,1 -  300 .
2)    .
3)    .
4)    .
5)    .
6)    .
7)    ,   ,    -   ,   .
8)         .
9)  ,      ,       1 .
10)    -   .
11)          ,        ,     ...

----------


## RN3DEK

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ll=1#post79477
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ll=1#post78847
*rw4hfn*, 
, -  ....
    ,    .  .
.

----------


## RX3ARU

> - ...  -  1     16 .  -  20 ,      ,    .        ,     -  40 !   .  
> 
>       ,  , ,           "".
> 
>  ,       ?


 ,   ,  !!!     ?   ,        ?
 !   RW4HFN   !
          -,   rw4hfn       0,8 ! ..      ...       .
       !
  RX3AKT -  ! ,    ?
   .  ! (     )
 RW4HFN      .
  ,    ,      .    !       !  ,       !           !   #9   !

----------


## RX3ARU

> ,  ?   0,8 -  ,     5- .   .
> 
> ,      ,    -  ,    .
> 
>    ,    ,  ...


,        !     ? ,     ( )   (.)       ?

1)   .
2)  - 
3)   -  Y-Z
4)   -   ,   Y
5)    Y    ?

  0,8 !
  -     -   1,6 ,   0,8
 !  !      .

----------


## RX3ARU

> ...    ...  
> 
>      .  
> 
>   ,   ,   32-1+3=34 ... ... !


       (..).     . RW4HFN -  ...
 ! !

----------


## RX3ARU

> (..).     . RW4HFN -  ...
>  ! !


       !
      -
     RW4HFN   #28 ?
        , !

----------


## UI8-189124

. 
http://www.radioworld.co.uk/catalog/...hz-p-4759.html

http://www.qrz.com/db/EA5EFU
http://www.qrz.com/db/DC7AI

----------

> .


MFJ-1786   -   . " "...      .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> .     1,6 ? ...


  1.6     5.
  ...    .        ... :Shocked:

----------


## UI8-189124

> MFJ,       .   ...


. -  , ,      ,    -  .  -   ...

----------


## ur7cq

> . -  , ,      ,    -  .  -   ...


   .  ,            .  ""   (   ,   ..),   ,  ,   ,  ,  ....    - .    ,    .  ,             .     ,   ,    T2FD,   mfj-1026.     - ,   -   .

----------

EW6T

----------


## UR7TU

10   DL1AOC,  .   1,8 ,  .  80  40.        ,    .  :Razz:

----------

lamobot

----------


## UI8-189124

, ...        ,          .      -       .  - .     5 .  ,    ,   -     .

----------


## UI8-189124

> ,       .


,  ,    .

----------

Donator

----------


## US0KF

> ,  ,    .


  , -       (  -  )  5 /,     .   -   ,    , -    , -  ,      ...

,  ,    .        ,             40  (        80 ), - , ,  .    ,        (, - 212-450 ,      ,    "" -   ).    :


  ,       .     , -   QRP    ,    ""   . 
     (-32, Ua=400 ), -         - ,    , .  :Super: 
  -,         - .

----------

RA9SVY, RU1OZ, UI8-189124

----------


## yl2gl

.  ,         (, ).    ,         .   ,    -  ,        ...

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## rw4hfn

> .


  ,          .

    ?   ?   ?

  ,     ,   ...

----------


## rw4hfn

, -   ,    ...  "" -   ,    . , ...   ,     -   . 

   ,  ,  ""    ?   ? 
     ,  ,   ML  , -       ,   .

 ... ,    -  .   ML  ,     .

*  32 ():*

...     ... , !
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post568530
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3601&page=39

   , !        ...
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post576417

    ...    .

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## UI8-189124

> -   . 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cOaj1Rqss7Y


 !        .      .
 ,  QSO  20 . ,    ?

----------


## UI8-189124

> ,     - .


.       -    ,      300 .

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## RN3GP

Magnetic Loop Antennas  - by PY1AHD (a superb loop site!)Stealth ST-940B Mobile HF NVIS Magnetic Loop Antenna - by Stealth TelecomHF LOOP AND HALF-LOOP ANTENNAS  - by STARECPA3CQR Magnetic loop antenna page  - by PA3CQR80m Frame Antenna  - by SM0VPOPacking Crate Antenna  - by SM0VPOREMOTE ANTENNA TUNER (for loops)  - by SM0VPOMagnetic Loop Antennas  - by ON4CEQA Magnetic Loop Antenna  - by GM3MXN (via G3YCC)CT1ETT's Home-brew Loop Picture  - (via G3YCC)THE ROCKLOOP  - by W9SCH (via G3YCC)A magnetic loop antenna for HF  - by Peter Parker VK3YE (ex. VK1PK)An Unusual Two Band Magnetic Loop Antenna  - by Jindra Vavruska, OK1FOUThe G3BGR Magnetic Loop  - by G3BGRPractical Experiments with Magnetic Loop Antennas  - by David Reid PA3HBB / G0BZFMagnetic Loop Antennas and Other Indoor Antennas  - by Radio Habana Cuba: Dxers Unlimited Special EditionGW0TQM's Magnetic Loop Site  - by GW0TQMMagnetic Loop Antenna References  - by Chris TraskDJ3TZ's Small Tuned Loop Antenna Page  - by DJ3TZMeine Magnetic-Loop mit zwei Windungen f&#252;r 80 und 40 Meter  - by DL7AWLMagnetic Loop-Antennas  - WiMo Antenna Ltd.Magnetic Loop Antenna  - A Magnetic Loop by 7N3WVMMy magnetic loop antenna  - A Cool Apartment Loop by KR1STA Portable Magnetic Loop Antenna  - by G4FONMagnetic loop antenna  - by HB9ABXML-90 Vehicle Roof Rack Magnetic Loop Antennas  - Q-MAC ElectronicsW6OAV'S LOOP  - Looks like a box fan.Small loop antennas (magnetic loops)  - by G4HJWVHF Antenna in a Lunchbox  - The Magnetic Loop on Two Metres, by Lloyd Butler VK5BRA Small Transmitting Loop Antenna for 14MHz and 21MHz  - by Lloyd Butler VK5BRMagnetic Loop  - My Projects, by EA5XQMagnetische Antennen - by DL7JVAdventures in Stealth Radio  - by Art HeftMagnetic Loop Antenna  - LA6NCAPortable HF Transmitting Loop Antenna  - by N5IZUExperiences with Loop antennas  - by G3YMCAntenna Projects and More...  - by HB9MTNLoop Antenna  - by I3VHFI3VHF - Baby Loop Antenna  - A small loop antenna on Charlie Ho's, VR2XMT, blog.French Site  - by F5NGZPE2FOX  - Some good magnetic loop photos.The Midnight Loop  - by G. Heron, N2APB & J. Everhart, N2CX

----------

RU1OZ, ua3rmb

----------


## RV3RF

> .       -    ,      300 .


      -   ,     .~1.5 -1.8.     
 /    
  -  ,     -  ,   - .

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## RV3RF

,      ,    -- 



> -    -  .

----------


## RU1OZ

,    :Smile:       ,        .     ,      ,     .           ,   .   
   ,     .    .

----------

RU1OZ

----------


## RV3RF

> ,.....         ,  ML   ,      .     ,    ,   ,    ...      ,    ,     ,    .         - , ,  ,  .


    -     ,          .
    -        .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=2rzL-bNGzPw

----------


## UA3RRT

,  4  :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...ge=1#msg153592

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## DF9VK

> .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfjdwFCUAro


  ,     !         .    - .

----------


## RZ6FE

> .      ,    .


   ""?      .  .                 :

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RZ6FE

> - , ...
>   ,       ,         .  -  .      ,    .       . ,    ,     !     "" 50%          .            .   ...


,    . , ,  . , ,      . ...      :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LY1SD

> =     - .     .


  -    ,       .     ,      0,25 .
------------
     . ,     70   28-29     ,        . 
Loopcalc -

----------


## LY1SD

-  "  0,1 ",    0,25     0,08 .  -   0,25 . ,  -   . ,    160    0,25  (   40)   13 (!).
   ,      .    0.08 ,    ()     - 4.   -   .  ( )   .



> ?    ?
>   ?     .


      -   **  * 0,25 .*      .  . 
,  (=~)  "" (),  -    ,       . , ,    -    .   .     -   ""   ,      -   .  
 ""  -   .  ()   , , .    . * ,   ,       .
--------------------
 .    :
Loopcalc -   *

----------


## LY1SD

, , -!   25 -          .     .     ,       0,25 ,    !
 -      ()   7 -  13,5,  - 4,1.   ( ) - *11.*    25!        13.5 -  ,     !

----------


## LY1SD

> 0,25 ,  .


 "-",     .   .    (  1 )  H-,     . -    -       .  .   " " .



> ,  ,     .


  ,        .     (25    )      .   25    ,     .      .   , . 
===============



> ,   .       .


    ()  ?:

_   1.  ,        ,     .       ,    ,           [1].
============
_-    ,     ,      !... :Laughing:

----------


## LY1SD

*Gast*,     ?  -     , .

----------


## ua4wi

> -   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post885778   ?


...,      :Smile: ))
...    -               (     )
...     :Smile: )

PS:        W(  ) = E\H

----------


## ua4wi

> . 
>      ,  ? 
> 
> _   1.  ,        ,     .       ,    ,           [1]._


.. ,   
..    -  ,    
.. -,   ,       W(  ) = E\H

----------


## ua4wi

> (        ) E -    . H -    .   .


...    ....

----------


## LY1SD

> ..    ....


?  ,     . .
   H       ( ),    E -  .



> ?


   ?      .   -         - .     ,    .       ,   .       .           .       ,  ,   .       .   - .

----------


## LY1SD

> .   ,


  .  ,    ,   ( )     .
     :
_Z=(μ/ε)1/2,  ε -    , μ -    .
_--------
 1/2 -    ,    .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

*ua4wi*, ,   !      E, , H, .   ,    .   ,     ...  , . ,      ,     .  :!:  :!:  :!: 
==============



> -,   ,       W(  ) = E\H


    .    -     H-,    1  H-  E-.      E-.    -  .
--------------------------
   :
_   1.  ,        ,     ._
        ()   :
_...      ,    ,   [1].
============
_      , -    .    =10,      1,5-2   ,     E-   ,    ( )   H-.      -   ( )    H-.  E-     .  ,      .      ,         .        .

----------


## LY1SD

> "".


.       ,    .     *fig.33*,          ...
,    . 
        ,   D=70,  d=28. ,     ,    - .         (  ) .     ,         .        - .

----------


## ua4wi

> .    -     H-,    1  H-  E-.      E-.    -  .
> .


...               
...      ,     
...,  ,            - * 
*...     ,    
...,             ,   (   )    ()   
...     - ""  ,  ,   
..

----------

US0KF

----------


## ua4wi

> . *  ?*.


...  
...   ,      :Smile: ))

PS: ,     ( )
PS PS:   ,     -   ...

----------


## ua4wi

> -  :


 ,  r >> λ,  

...     ,   ,               ,     





> *     .*


...   ( )

----------


## LY1SD

> .   ( )


    -???



> ,  r >> λ,


    ?



> 1   . H-   E-.


    ?



> 1.  ,        ,     .       ,    ,           [1].


---------------
,    ,     .
==============



> .  ,   100    ML      100 ,      10 ,     .     =100*10 000= 1 000 000  = 1 000      ?    30         .      ?


  .   -    .       ,       ,   .      . 




> ,   100    ML      100 ,      10 ,


    .    -,     100          .
 -   .   ,       Q .   ,   * Q   . , Q -    .*

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ...,             ,


  !




> ,     (** ).   -   ** (   ?),      ?  - H-,      ,


      (   )    ?

----------


## ua4wi

> ,  ...



...     :Smile: )

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## UR7TU

LY1SD        ,  .       (  )  ?           ?

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## R0JF

.  ,    . :(

         GSM-.  ,  -  3/4 .
  .      ( " " -   5-6   ).
      -148 ( ) -  100 ,   1 .     "" 1/20 .

 .       -    7, 10  14   (1800    .) 5- .
     100 ,     ,     (  ).   .   7-  5-10   "",  20-        .

   -  .     ,   .

----------

RU1OZ, RZ6FE

----------


## R3BU

:      :Smile: -    -  , R =~ 1 .
 100   :  - .. ~~ 20 ?
   50  1 ,   ...   -  .



> GSM-


 14     ..    ...  40 R    - ~~~0.1 .
  14 R=1 , R = 0.2 . ~~=80%
  40: R(  0.2) R~~0.1  ~~=33% 
       -  .   -  -,    10 -...

....   ,               50-100     ..   .

----------

RZ6FE

----------

RU1OZ, RZ6FE

----------


## LY1SD

> .   ,               50-100     ..   .


   .  ,   " 50-100",     -  1- . 

    :
_   1.  ,        ,     .       ,    ,           [1].
_      .




> -  ,


 .     1/4      .  -    .



> 80  160 - ,    .    .


 -       .       ,     .  .    -    .      .    10- - .   ,      .  loop calculator,    ,      10- ,   80-.
-----------
         ?

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## R0JF

> 1 ,   96 .   qrp 4-5 , CW, PSK, JT-65.        10,14,18 .  7     .
>  28   ,  Alex *LY1SD*.        ,   
> .


,  !  :Smile: 
, ,  ,     "" .  :Smile: 
    ,   " "  3,5-4    ,   .
 18,21    .         ""  .  :Smile: 
   (  )  ML    (   ),     . 

,     2-      10-? - (  )   ?
   ...

----------


## LY1SD

> 80  160 - ,    .


        - 1,   3,6    450.         100  .      .     100,      4.
 ,   . 
    - ** **      ( ),            ,     .   ,       ,    .   .  ,    ( ,   ).   ?

----------


## RU1OZ

> ,     2-      10-? - (  )   ?


,        ,     .        
    4.            
  ,        "".   ,  
   .  ...      ,     
   .      .         .
   .

----------


## LY1SD

---------

----------


## LY1SD

...   -...
===============



> ...      ,     
>    .      .


 -        ,   . ..  ,    .         .

----------


## RZ6FE

.  -    ?    , ... -   ....

----------

US0KF

----------


## LY1SD

> .. ,    ?


  ,   -   (   ).
   .       ,      .    -   D=70    d=28.      .  ! ,   ...      ,      . .     ,   , ...   .   , ...
        ,   .  -  "-, -" -  4  ( !)  10- ,   ....    ... :Laughing:  :Laughing: 



> .


,    ?

----------


## RA4HJW

. 
,       






.    :
https://www.facebook.com/pages/LOOP-...66396530140274

----------


## dl4tnr

> ,    .


           .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> **  (*   )*    ?





> ,     ,  **     ,          ,   ** .


    ,       .   -


> 1       3 .        4   ,         3  .     3    2    ,     3  ,       1.


        - 
,             ?

----------

R3BU

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> , *      ,*  ,       E-.   -   . -    .


 ,       .        ,         .    ""    .      ,      .   ,   ,     .          ,        .    .

*  10 ():*




> ( ),       -  H,    E.


  ,  .   ,       ,       ?




> "  "()   .  ,    0.25wl             (    )


-     /2.         .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

, !

----------


## ua4sz

,      :
 1.    ,     ?
   -  -. . W8RLT.
 2.   ,    ,              ?
      .
     ,         .
       ,    .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## ua4sz

> .  http://www.wimo.com/magnetische-loop-antennen_d.html   - !?


 -   .  - -   ,  -   4       .
      -     ,  .
            .

----------


## LY1SD

> -     ,  .


  -   .   (  ).

----------


## DF9VK

> .


  !  :Smile: 
  ,  -  .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## DF9VK

> ,


      749    ""   -() 23? ""   ,    ! -,    !!!

----------

RZ6FE

----------

UT5KS

----------


## DL8SP

,    ?   PA0FRI.  ,  ,    - ,    ""?           ==

----------


## ua4wi

> ,             ?


...     ,    ( )      ,  
...      -  

...    ,    :
http://femto.com.ua/articles/part_1/2064.html

...    
"      .      .      , ,   ,   .          ,        ."

----------


## RA6AGY

-     160 ?    80 . *RW3DKB*:      ( 2020 ,     )  ,      1   1 ,    100 ,      1   10    10 .   40  ,    0,25 .   .      .  
   ,       .       20/60     .  .      ,     .      .      1 .            50 . 
    .    , ..       15-20 .      ,     ,     ,   ,   160 ,          ,     9+20 . 
   ,            .   ,              8-.         .      .    1-2      ,        .       ,      -    (   ).   . 
    2-3     .  .      ,  .           .           .

----------

US0KF

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> "    ,     -
>      ,   
>     ,      -
>  ".


 "  "  .      ,  /   ,     ,      .
    ,    λ.  .         ?  !  .
       .  , ,    ,          ?
,        ,  , ,    .
     .  .             .  ,              .        .    1    1        .     -   .      -.      .

----------


## R3BU

> -   .


,          ,        -      3      SSB ...

----------


## LY1SD

-.   .

----------

RU1OZ

----------

LY1SD, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## 53

-  .   .     .   . 
   : 
http://www.trioda.com/forum/viewtopi...yczna&start=45
   ,    -  .           .
              :

----------


## LY1SD

> 


   ( ).

----------


## LY1SD

...    (    )      9- ,   ,      .    . ,     4-            , hi!    QSO.        ,  .     ... :Laughing:

----------

/  (  :Smile: )     .

----------


## UT3EX

?               .   ,     .

----------


## Hoster

.             . ,     PET ,  .
          ,  PET  (   ) ,  ,  .
          ,     .      .

----------


## ua6adk

, !      3-5         ,           .     .     ,    ,..         ,            ,       .                .        !        ,..        ,.     ,    . ,,  ,         .    ,          .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


  ...     ,      .    4  (!).       ,     ( ).       -         .   -  .  
, ,    .

----------


## Uladzimir

.             .

----------


## UI8-189124

,    .     .  :Smile:   :!: 
    !

----------


## DL8SP

> " ",       -    ,  ,    ,      !


  , . :Razz:     DL1AOC  500 ""   ""  ,    -  ....    ,    ,      "",       ...        .      .    ,  .  ""  ,  ,  .    .     ,  -  .  :Super:      "" .   !    "".

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## LY1SD

> DL1AOC  500 ""   ""  ,   -  ....


 ""      ?... ::::

----------

LY1SD.....          .                  ...        ,       .      ,  ,   .
 .

----------


## DL8SP

!    ,      .   "". ,          10......20,   .(       ,    10....100  25 ) :Razz: .  10   "".     .  ,   ,      "",    .     ""  .      ,       "Magnetik Loop". ,     . ,        ,  , ""!   . :Razz:     ,   ,    . " ,  "......... :Rolling Eyes: .     ...... ,...    ,   10 .(M L).

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## R3A-771386

> ,    ,  ?!...
> ,  ,    ,  (  QSO  , -,   )    ,    ** ,      (   50)   4-  10-


 . 15          27 .  -        4-10  FM  1999  2002. .          .     -      ,       -  .    ?  :Smile:  
    ""      7 .       .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1394047701   30 .
     - , .
  ,      "" -    , ,    ?

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      "" -    , ,    ?


    ?   ?   ,           .       ,       ,    ,     .
--------------



> !    .        ,       ....



 ! :!:  :Super: 
         ,     .      .



> 10      ,   2 .


  4     (   -)  Ĩ .   .

----------


## piramida79

72 .     14  28    10 ,  . 7     220 ,  SSB - 50-60 . 3.6  ,      -  1100    .

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## R3A-771386

> ?   ?   ,           .       ,       ,    ,     .


     - .
              ,     ""   80- ,       . ,                .
    " "   ,   "  ".

----------


## LY1SD

> 72 .     14  28    10 ,  .


 *       ( )*,     ,       .     50,   .        ,      .  ?



> ,                .


!       ,    .  ?



> ,             ,..   .



      -      .      ... ::::

----------


## RU1OZ

> ,       Alexloop   qrp.ru]


   ,      ,                    .  ,  RM4HM,    ,   ,     ML.

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## ua6agw

*  LY1SD.*

   !
      .       .
   ,  ,      .

   .     ,   .    ML   ,   -   .   ML   .      .   ML,                .      .    ,    .  .     ,  ,  ,    ,    .           .    ,   ,   ,   ()   ,    ,            .    .
 73!

----------

Eugene163, RU1OZ, UI8-189124, UR7HBP

----------


## Valery12

> ML,


        .
(  )

----------


## ua6agw

> ,  -


 ,    .



> -          .


   ,    .  4- ,       .
    10-  .

----------


## ua6agw

> .
> (  )


 :

----------


## ua6adk

... 4      LY1SD!   UW3DI-I   85   ...     . ....  ..  .    2-  9- .    , ,     .,    ., 1,6...    , ,  .   ...   20-.....

----------

UI8-189124

----------

RU1OZ, UI8-189124

----------

""  ? :Smile:              .

----------


## UN-NS

> ... 4      LY1SD!   UW3DI-I   85   ...     . ....  ..  .    2-  9- .    , ,     .,    ., 1,6...    , ,  .   ...   20-.....


    .      ,     ,       .  -     ,   ,    . 
    .  -   ,    ,   -   .

----------


## Valery12

> ,      (    )   .      Q-.


 .





> ML,                .      .    ,    .

----------


## UI8-189124

:



  :



  :



      .  :Smile:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

> .


  ML  ... :Laughing:  ""... ::::         ML  ,       ,  !... ::::    -?

----------


## Georgij

> 


   ... ... ::::

----------

LY1SD

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,  ,      ..


  :Smile:    ,      ,     .

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## UI8-189124

3    . 
         .

----------


## UI8-189124

.



,   ,        -    magnetic-loop? 
   qrp.ru,      ,   Alex-loop  MFJ...

----------


## UI8-189124

> ?                ,   .


 ,   . 
     ,   . 
          ? 
 -  ,   ,     -. 
  ,  ,    -   . 
 ..  ,          ,   ,         .  ::::

----------


## DL8SP

. LY1SD
,        "  ."  
     ,     ,   ,  -    -  **  .
!      ,   ,       .     .    .......? 
   !

----------


## DL8SP

> ,      .   .


     " ".   ..... - " ,  ".    . !

----------

R9MAB

----------


## UN-NS

ML -  ,   ,           - ,     ,     -    .   -  .   -         (  ).
   ,       .    "" 25-60 \ 1.   10        (  ).       .

----------


## ur5cbz

> 10        (  ).


    . ..     :Smile:

----------


## UA6BBX

> ,   ,  ?


      "   "     . ,  ,   ,     ,     .   .            .        "  "      :Smile: .   !

----------


## Eugene163

> ,      -   ""   "".   ,  (   ,      )      .     QRP.   100      6 .     -  "".    ,   ,   , .  .


   ,,,     35, 281, 78...      ?
      " -   !"

----------


## RU3AEP

> ""?   ,   6-8  ""  2  ,  , 30  ?


-,     2 .     6-8  - :Smile: .    ,    ,       . 

   ,    .   ,    (    )  (, ,   )  -           .    -          -      -,      .       ,  -      , ,  ,        .    -    ,        .      -  ,      ,   .

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## RU3AEP

> ...,   -       " "....      -     " "    ????...    ...     ,  ,  ""    ...


  - (  - ),  (    )    , ,  1, 3, 5  10  , ,    40    ,     ?  , ,  10 .         -   .  ,            ,  ,   - .

----------


## Mayor

> - (  - ), ....


...     ,     ... "...     , ,                ,     ."   , ,       4 ""    ...,      30    , - 3-...

----------


## Mayor

> ....     . ...


.....,  -?

----------


## RU3AEP

> .....,  -?


      ?   -,      ?          ,  - .  ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------

> ,  ,   ,     ,     .   .            .        "  "     .   !


,  , ,   ,   ML  90........  :Shocked: 
*UA6BBX 
*    -    ** ?????

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## RU3AEP

> ,          !


  ,      ?    -         (,  ,         ,  -     - :Smile: .    , . ,  .

----------


## Valery12

> ,      ?    -


      .
  ,          ( 5 ).
   ,  ,  ,       .
(   ,    ,   )

               ( ).
       .

 , ,   ,     .
(  ,    )

*  9 ():*




> ,     1,5


  ,  .

, ,              .
          ,    .
(     )

*  8 ():*




> ,      H-


  :Smile: 
(   )

      ,       "-"  .
     "  "       -   .
(        :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ?


, .
 ,      .
        ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,   ,   H-


    .

----------


## Valery12

> - 1  (10).


   - .

 ,   ""   ,   .
,      ()  .
    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,  .


*   .
*     .
(,     ,   )

*  6 ():*




> 


 
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-92.htm

----------

RU3AEP

----------


## Valery12

> (E)    (H).              *E=H*.


*=*   !
   .

        ,   ,   ,     :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,          .          ,    E  H     .


     .   ,   .

     :



> (   -    " " ,      **   . 
>   ,        ,       .        ).


*R9MAB*,    ,    . ?
------------------------



> =  !


,    .       *E=377H.*
    .   :
_"       ..."
_=============_
_


> ,   ,   ,


      ,        ,      .
      .   CQHAM,  ,          ,    ,    (    ,   ** ,     . ? 

.. !  QRZ.RU      ... :::: 
------------
,   ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> E=377H


   ,     :Smile: 

      .
(,   " ")

----------


## LY1SD

> ,        (   22.04  ,     22.10  ).      .   ,    .


      (,    ..)     .      .         . *   ,     .* 



> .


. ,    -    .          . 



> ,    
>       .
> (,   " ")


     ,    ... :::: 
 , .     ,    .

 :

_"             .               . 
                      : 

E = 377H           377  ,   , ".

_* 
*
     ,        - *E=377H*. 
   ... :Laughing: 
  ,     , ?... ::bad:: 

-----------------
 ... :::: 

_"     ,    (  ),      _ _E/H = Z0, (5.16),_  Z0 -    ,  377 ".

 :
** 

,       (_E/H = Z0,)_ ** :
*E = 377H* ?! :Laughing:

----------


## Mayor

> .....
>       ,    ...   , .     ,    ...    ..  ,     , ?...


...      "" XXI ...   ""    ...  ,   "  "  ,    ... "_"  _ ...  ...-....     ..., , -...  ,,   -,  ,...

----------


## LY1SD

> LY1SD  
> "       .    ** 
>  ?  , -   ?


    , ?    ?... :::: 
  "",      . 

**   , ,    . ,     ,    .



> .    .


    ,       .   ,    .
-------------



> -   "".


    ,   ,    .        :



> ,       (*E/H = Z0,*)  :
> *E = 377H* ?!


    .   .   .     :



> LY1SD 
>       E=377H
> *Valery12:*
>    ,    
>       .
> (,   " ")


  - *   ,*      .
------------
   , ,      ?... :::: 
   "",   ... :Laughing: 



> - .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Mayor

> *LY1SD*,   .    . , ,   ,     : 
>     ?  , -   ?


...    ,  ,       ...,  ,...     ,,  -"         ..."...    "",     ""...

----------


## Valery12

> .   
> E = 377H


 ,  .  .

 = 1 /;

 = 377*1/ = 377 /  ???

 :Smile:

----------

> ""     ...


  , .         ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 . *  E=377H    .*  *E/H = Z0*



> = 377*1/ = 377 / ???


 . *E*        . *E*     ... :::: 

-------------



> ,   "", -


 , ... ,   ,          ,     .  ?

----------


## Mayor

> , .     ...


...   "", - ,  , ,  -78 -      ...

----------


## LY1SD

> ""


  ,  .    ,    E    .  ,   ""   .



> .


,    ,     .
-----------------
   (  " "):

_"           ,          .      ".

_ :
*" "*   ,              ,       .
-----------------
  ML      H-.       .

----------

Eugene163, Mayor

----------


## LY1SD

> - .      LY1SD -


-,      ,   .      "  "    .*
ua3rmb*, -,    .      ,     ,    .     ,  -             ML,    ,   (  ).    .  (     )  15-20 ,     .
-------------
,     ,   -... :::: 
----------------
*ua3rmb*,       -  ?      ,    .

----------

LY1SD

----------

> ,  -      , ,  ,        .    -    ,        .      -  ,      ,   .


       .   ,          ,      ()        (    ),        .

  ...

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  -,  -     .   .


*UA3MCH*,     .     "" ,    ,   .    .  ,     ,    .       .   ,   .



> ""   .     - .      .


      . 
         ,    .       = /2pi,   = 1 .
  ,         ,        .    , (    )   E-,  H-.         .
*       .*     ,     ,        . 
====================  ====================  ====================  =



> ""  .



      (,        *E*     ... :Laughing:  :::: ,      )  ,      , *    ,* **.  ,   .  , * .*

----------


## Valery12

> .


,   "".
   ,    .

    .
, ""          "".
  ,    -           ?
(      )

   ""   .

----------


## rv3daf

> ,    100 ,  ML .  , ,    .


  "" Curiosity    ,  ""        ,    "",   ""  . ,   ,     ??!! :Shocked:

----------

rv3daf


> ,


      !     .
   , ,      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,   ""?


 ,       :Smile: 
  !
  . 




> 


 .
   ""    ()  .

----------

UI8-189124

----------

> ""    ()  .


      ?

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## Valery12

> ?


  ,           :Smile: 
     .
   ""       :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> ..


   EH-    , ... :::: 
EH-     ,        E-,   H-,     ... :::: 




> ,   ""?


      EH.

----------

UI8-189124

----------


## LY1SD

*df9fxk*, ,    (        ).  ,    ,        ,    EH.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,       - !     .


... ,     ,     .     :



> .


   ,        " ".

----------

RU3AEP, UA3MCH, UI8-189124, UN-NS

----------


## Valery12

> ! ,      -


,  !
     .
           .
 "",  ,     ,   ,       .

  "" ,    ,                  .





> .


 ,    .
   ,            . 
..,     ,      ,    . 

           (      FT-817  :Smile: ).          "".
         (   ).

  - *        !*

----------


## LY1SD

> -         !


   ()     .     ,       .   ... :Laughing: 
      ,      .
------------
    :
_   -_
_  ,  _ 
*.
*

----------



----------


## LY1SD

> .


,      -  ,   ..... :::: 
------------------
,    , .    ,    *ML (,    ML)*    ,   .  ?... :::: 
--------------
 :
*ML*    ,     H-,    H-. ? ?  ,  ,  .
  :
, , , ,   .

----------

Valery12

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> :
> ML    ,     H-,    H-. ? ?  ,  ,  .
>   :
> , , , ,   .


  :        , ,               ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

> .,  .


         (             ).    ,     .          - ( -  ).



> :        , ,               ?


 ,          ,    ..
*    -   . 
*


> - !     .


 -     ,     ,      ,   ... :::: 

,  ,      ,     "** " ?! ,    *.*

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ,   .


 !  :Crazy: 
 , ,   ...

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UN-NS

!       .       ,   .   . .     .          " ,  "      .  ,     ,     .      ,     .       -           (      -     ).    ,     -  ,  .
    .   - ,      (  , ),      .    -   .  ,     ,      .  ..    , ...

    .   . ,    -   ,       .  ,  " ",  .   ,  .

----------

UY1IF, rw4hfn, UI8-189124, UR5IGC, Vlad UR 4 III

----------


## DF9VK

> (      FT-817 ).          "".
>          (   ).
> 
>   - *        !*


,  !    ,    *        ,    * ?   .

----------


## 240

*Valery Gusarov*,       . ,    .

----------


## rv3daf

> .


  ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,   .


      .  " ": " ,  
,   ."        

     .

----------


## R3A-771386

> .


   -   1    5 ?

----------

,   ,       ?     ?
     28 (S,Z - ,  )   *,*   .   4 .      1 .
        400 .
      .
,   ,    ( )      .
..            .
    ,   .     .

----------


## EW1CL

- . ,                 .
  -  .   -     (,   ..)

----------

> ?   50-   -  ,  ,    .


LY1SD,      ?       -     ?
 ,   ,    ,   ,      .

     -,       ,   
http://www.diagram.com.ua/list/ramki.shtml

 ,                (    ),               .         .  , ,              -.

----------


## UN7RX

. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## byvaly55

> 


  ,   ,    - .




> 


   ,    40   1989 ,  .

   224,     .
   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> " "


 -    -  59.      - ....

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

"..." .    . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=25484&page=50

----------


## UI8-189124

> 1 .   ....    ...


   5    ,   , 58-59,   .   ,   QRP,     ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## byvaly55

> ,    .      2- .  40-  .  20-      35-40 .        .     .       .    ,   .    40 .   .  -  ,   .     20  10.


!
     224 ,    :
http://oldradioxx.forum2x2.ru/t538-topic
  :
"  ,    ,    ,       40   ,       ,     ".
   ,    80  -  :
** 

 .

 ,  .    .*   70-90  (   ).*    .        . 

: RW3AR.
,     .       .  ,  -, - ,     . 




> * byvaly,*,


   -...,    .   ,      .
    ,  ,        ,  ""       ""  2- ,   " ". 
http://forum.qrz.ru/antennomaniya/37...o-antenny.html
    "",       .
 
  ,   ...
  ,    .
_       ._

----------

rw3ar, UI8-189124

----------


## byvaly55

,  ,  .
  8  (,  ),  40      ,    10 , -  "",  40 .
      ,   ,    "",          ,      .       ,     .
 ,        ,     ,   40 ,  ,    .
,   :
http://yadi.sk/d/PwyS543fHoqkK

----------

rw3ar, UI8-189124

----------

> ,    !       ,   ,          (    ).    "    "   (DJ1UGA).     ,   ""      "".


  ""       .     30 ,    , ..    ,      (   ),      .
     .        .   .  ,   ,    ,    .

----------

rw3abw, UI8-189124

----------


## byvaly55

> ""       .     30 ,    , ..    ,      (   ),      .
>      .        .   .  ,   ,    ,    .


  .     ,         (  5-7),    ,    ,    .  1998          -         ,    ,     ,        (    ).

----------


## rw3ar

> .


   ?  :Wink:   ("  -  "(  ) )
 .
 -      ,      . 
     (,     , ).

----------

rw3abw

----------

,    :
, ,  ,    !
 :        ,    !
  - , ,   .
-,      ...

----------

UB9MAK

----------

byvaly55

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   , *   ,*    .





> ,


*DF9VK*,       *ML*  "   "?...

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## DF9VK

> DF9VK,       ML  "   "?


  ,        ?       ?  :::: 
     ,     : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMlZMiUNu_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkcvvEb8RXI

----------


## LY1SD

> 50 ,


     ,   ** (     ML) ,   ,      .  ,        ,    ,    ,   .   ,       47- ( 59).   ,     ,   ,      ,    .



> ,        ?


.    , ,   .      .        ""   . 
--------------------------
    Ш -    ,    4       1/4 ,   .     -  4 *maycom* *President Randy*           (     ),   .    (ML)  50         .... ::::

----------


## ra9dm

*LY1SD*,,    .         " ".  LY1SD  ,   - .                    5   .  ,    ,           .......

----------


## LY1SD

> -       -.     -  (     ""       (       ) ,  - ?  .


?   ,  ""... :::: 



> .


   ,    .   .



> ,    .


       ,     .       , .



> LY1SD  ,   - .


  " " -       ,    ... :::: 
   ,   " "... :::: 
********************  ********************  ********************  ******
   .
 :



> .


 :



> ...     ,      .    4  (!).       ,     ( ).       -         .   -  .


  :



> ,         .


     " "... :::: 
*ML*

----------


## LY1SD

> "  ",   ,    .
> (  )


       .



> .
> (  )
>        ,      .


, 
  13,    /- 612 100, (- -  121,                   )     . ,   ,    ,            -,     ... ׸     ,    ... :Laughing: 
       .   ""  .
 - ,     ... :::: 
------------------
      (    )         .  ,     -  450/,   (  ,    ) -  8-10/  40/ (       ,  40/ -      ).     (  /-)   -  50/.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   "".


 * 10  30.*      "   "     .          30.   ,  10.
 :
   ,    ,   4         1/4  (   ).       ,         ,     ,       .
*
 ML    -* . ,        ~1,5 ,         ,     *ML.*    ,     . , .

----------


## Valery12

> ,


         ?   ?
    -  .
(  ,  DVB-T2)




> ,


         ?   ?
    -  .
(  ,  DVB-T2)




> ""  ,    ,    "


,   ,     :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ,


  .
   ,      .

----------


## Valery12

> .        ...


 **  ,     .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  ML           ,        H-,     ....


   ,      .        ,      ( )?  ::::

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      .


   ,    . ,     ,  ,    ,             ,    . ,          ,   ... :Laughing: 
  ,    ,   . 



> ,      ( )?


   ,      ,   -.         -. 
*     ,     (,   ),*             -   .      - ,    H-... :::: 
,     -,     ""     3-5- ,       10-12.  -  - -, 4 ... :::: 



> ,   .


     .          (   ML)   ** ,        TV    ,   TV      ... :::: .  *ML*      -...
    H-     ,     .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,     (,   ),             -   .      - ,    H-...


,      ,       ?  ,  !?      ""!?  ::::

----------


## byvaly55

!!!
     .
     .   -  . 
  358       ().
         .



> ...    = 4 , ..  *P* = 12,56 .  -   (30  -  ).     *F* = 1,9  - 11,9 ,      = 0,08 - 0,499 , ..  0,1  0,5  (- ).       = 551  - 0,1 ....


   ( 1):


   ( 2):


     , .. ,      ,  ""   90 .
     . 
   ,     ,   , (     DK5CZ -     ).
 

  1     0,5 ,   ,    ,        0,1 ,    ,  . 
 ,  ,      "" ,    ,     .  
   ,         " ":
http://yadi.sk/d/zoV3BVq2KMLNt 

   ,   ?     UN7RX,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> , .. ,


          ,     MA. 
 :



> -     (, , ,   ..) *     0,25 .*

----------


## DF9VK

> ,  ,      "" ,    ,     .


     ,    ?




> ,     MA.


    ,   ? ,     ,    (< 1/4 ).            .

----------


## LY1SD

> - ,         ,  0,25 ?...


,         MA,        1/4 .  1/4     .  . 



> .


MA -         ,    L  C. ,   .

----------

ua6acu

----------


## rw3ar

> MA -         .


,       :Wink:

----------


## DF9VK

> ,





> MA -         ,    L  C. ,   .


,     ,   "** " ?

----------


## byvaly55

> ,    ?


!
    ,   . .
        .        ,  :
  -  ,   -     .   - ?

     .

----------


## Valery12

> ?


  ,   .
     .
    ?

----------


## DF9VK

> ,       -,     - .


       ,     !     ( " ")     ,   !
, ,         !?   -  , -.    ,  -,  .

----------


## DF9VK

> -,     E-,    H,         ,   .    -  .   ?... ,   . 
> 
> ,      ,          . OK?
>     EH? *      ,*   ?!


     .
    :

*  18 ():*




> -  .


 ,        ,   , ,   .   ,    . :::: 




> ...


 ?

----------


## DF9VK

> -?       ...   ,    ,        ...


 -!   :
"    ." :
http://omcszuo.narod.ru/emk/index3.htm



> .  - .        , ,    ...


   ! :Sad:  " ,   ".

----------


## DF9VK

> ׸      :


 ,   :
"             .        ,           .     ,       .      ,   . ** ".

----------


## DF9VK

> ,    ?:


 ,   !

----------


## DF9VK

> ,   ?!


    : 



> ,    ?:
> "             ".


  ,   ,   ?    , "  "    .
 ! ,  .

----------


## LY1SD

_ 
 6

   ()   ,           .

_(LY1SD -    -  "", ""  ..)_
        ,         .     ,      (,  )   .            .
          .      ,  - .                  .
      l/10.         ,   40-, 80-  160- .
. 1.     

  ( )  ( ).        ,      .

     (. 1)    (. 1),          ,   . 

       ,  ,        . 

       ,    ,    (. 1).

          ,      ,  (. . 1).      ,      .__ 

___ _     (_ , .. LY1SD, ,           ,     )_,          ,     .
_
    :
* 


* :
*"      Q,       . ,            ".
*********************  ********************  ********************  *******
*  " ",  :*

 

_          ,            (. 67).      -,       .              ,      , ,     .

 ,      ,        ,       .      ,                     .  . 67       ,  
.

____
. 67.    

      ,  , ,       ,  .   ,      ,        ,      . , ,           ,    .   ,      .      ,    ,      ,  600, 400._

----------

Valery12

----------


## gerakl

> " ",  :


 " "  -   E()  H()  ..... :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  :!:

----------


## Valery12

> ML


   .
-- .
(    :Smile: )

**     .

*  15 ():*




> ,     ,   "      " ?


 *LY1SD*  :Smile: 

     ,         .
( )

----------

DF9VK, Valery Gusarov

----------


## ua6agw

> .
> -- .


,    ,      ....
  .  ...
 ,   ,      .
     ,   .
(       )

----------


## ua6agw

> ,         ?


 ,    -   .   ,   .

----------


## ra6foo

> .  ,       . ..   ,    .


  .

----------


## LY1SD

> , ,  .     .  .


  ,      .     #435   .



> :


      ,     .
      #435   !



> ,         .


     .




> ,         ?


...   ... :::: 



> ,        .


  ,  ,     .  , .

     ,   :

_" ,          ,  ,      ,      ,        ,   ".
--------------------------
_


> ,    -   .


 ,    -      -     ,      .       **  (     ,     )     Q .    ,    .    100500 . 
----------
,           Q .      -  ,   Q.

----------


## LY1SD

> ...        ,


   .       LC-, .. ** .   ,     ,   Q .
 ?  ,   ,      .   -   .
__     -   (, ,   ..)   .   ,    .      "  " ( )  ,  .

----------


## ua6adk

.  L,    ,    .       ,.. ,        ..             ,     .   ( )       ,      .  "",   ,     ?

----------


## Valery12

> 


.    :Smile:

----------


## rw3abw

Magnetic Loop Antenna     ,    !
 !

RW3ABW.73!

----------


## LY1SD

> ,         3 ?...


*Valery12,*  .   . 
,    .       ,    ,  .
---------------------------



> "",   ,     ?


  ,       .
      , , , ..         .      h. ( ) .    100 ML  .     L ,  C .      ,    ML  .
      ,       .
-------------------



> , 131 ,   .    ?


   -        ,      .   5   60, ,      5    60  .      " ",     **   ,  **  .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

"  "        .       .    70    " "           .        20,     1      2      .  100      .         .     5     .         100    :Super: ...
                 .          15.        .  ,       .       10    ...                 Degen.        ""    .     PL-660.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## byvaly55

> ,    ?
>       !


, !!!

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## LY1SD

> .


    .          . 



> 100      .         .     5     .         100   ...


  !      ( Q- BM-560    Q  1000   ,       ),   ,  ,    .



> 10   ...


     4- - .   .     .  :!:  :Super:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      ?        ?


** ,      ,     .     .        ,       .     ,  *      .*  ,   .         .      , .. -      . - ,           ,     ,   .
      ,     .

----------


## ua6adk

..

----------


## byvaly55

,   ,    .  ,       ,     .
         35 ,   ,   .        ( ),  150 .      ,     33 ,   ,    KSW  1,5  1,5,    , .. RTTY.

----------


## R3A-771386

...

----------


## DF9VK

> ?


    . .           (,  )    ,    .    .        .   ,    ,      ,    .
      .     ,  ,   .

----------


## byvaly55

> ,   .      ,  ,      0,   ,   11,9 ,  = 0,1   (     ). * ,       * ,   .
>   " ".          ,    . ?


   .

----------


## DF9VK

,           444.     !    100%,          .

----------


## ua6adk

> ,           444.     !    100%,          .


   .

----------


## LY1SD

> ?       -     ?


,  .    ( ,  )   .  -      - .
    - "  ",    . ,          (        ),  . , .
  -            ,         .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    .


-      ,   , ,   ..        .        "  ".       (  )       ,    "  ",    Q . ** **  (   ,       *Coil32*   .



> 4,     .      .     ,        .


 .     d=20.      28,      70,    .  - . ,   .  ,       28.    ,   .

----------


## DF9VK

> -      ,   , ,   ..


"    " !  :Smile: 
   .     ,     .     .

----------


## DF9VK

> .


  .       .     ,             .      .

----------


## DF9VK

> DF9VK.               3,5 .


,   ()     -  ,  ,   ,  .       4.

----------


## DF9VK

!

----------


## DF9VK

!

*  13 ():*

     18,  SSB    .   1.   ,       .

----------


## DF9VK

> 73  .


,   ,     .     ?

----------


## DF9VK

> 3,5   1.3%.
> US7AW Mihail,    ?


 , !   , ,  .         .  :Razz:

----------


## DF9VK

, ,    ,   166 .

----------


## ua6agw

> "",   ,     ?


  (http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=21241),     .

*  6 ():*




> .      .     ,        .


 ,   .   .    .
   ,  ,    .  .
 ,  .    .

----------


## DF9VK

> ,       ,     :
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1384317357





> ...


  -  "" !!!
      .     "".   "",     ,       .    .
  "  2  ". !? :Laughing:  ::::

----------

gerakl, Valery12

----------

DF9VK

----------


## DF9VK

,   .     .   .

----------

LY1SD



> ,  .    ( ,  )   .  -      - .
>     - "  ",    . ,          (        ),  . , .
>   -            ,         .


   ,  "  " ( ?).          .
,        .  ?       ,          (  -  )...   .

  ,   .

----------


## UI8-189124

"".

----------


## 1428

,   .   .
  . 
      .     . ,        .    (  )   -130.
       . 
       . 
_     #1  #9

----------

RW6APG, UI8-189124

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   ML.


       .  ,  100500   -  Ȩ      ,    . ,     ML,   ,       , ,   ..   100500 ... :::: 



> .





> .


  ... ::::               ... :::: 
,     ,    . ,  "  "   .

----------


## Mayor

> , , .
> ,      -130 .
>      , .. .


....,    *    ;*...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ;...


, DDRR,     ,   -      -...
http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/antenns/avto_ant.shtml

http://g-cb.narod.ru/ant/ddrr.htm

----------


## UI8-189124

> !   "  ",     ,   ""         .


,           .
       alexloop,     QRP.

----------


## LY1SD

> "  ",     ,   ""         .


-, ""   0,08-0,25 , ,    ?!... :Laughing:

----------


## Valery12

> .
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1082689


,  .

----------

gerakl, UR5IGC

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   ?!


    .



> "",          ,


    .  ,     ( )  ML:
*Loopcalc -    

* ,     .

----------



----------


## LY1SD

> (   ,     W7x64). ,    80 ( 2,5 , 0.123L)  14     51,6 ?!


 ,      ,     ,       (       ML     ).      *0,25*  *(   ML)*     ,     97%.
     ,  0,25 ,      100,  ML .    ML    ,     5  1000.   ML    ( C  100) . 



> ""    .


 .       100500 ,     ML   .  -      ,  .
----------------
,           (      ) ,  ML - .

----------

DF9VK, RV3IO, UA3RRT

----------


## gerakl

> "",


    ,          :Rolling Eyes:     -   :Super:  ::::  :Wink:  :!:

----------

UT5NM

----------

LY1SD



> !        ,    ,      ML,        ML.    ,     .
> ------------------


     (   ),    ,   , -         . -      .  ,      , ...    ML  MFJ (  ).       .    - 15 .

  -     , ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> (   ),  ** ,   , -         . -      .


     .   ,  ML    ,     .       RG-213,    ,     - "" 50 .          - 60 (   ).



> -     , ,   .


.

----------


## R9MAB

> R9MAB
>    ,      ,   Loopcalc ...


,     LY1SD.

----------


## RV3

.

     ( -  ) d=1      .     ,      ,       -  , ,          -     ?

  -      ?  ,             .      .

        -

----------


## RA4HTN

> 


  , ..     ,                 ...
        ,      ,      .
  ,         ,

----------

Andryw

----------


## miroslav

1942        .
        2         .
           .
       (  ),    .
      .

----------


## miroslav



----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## Andryw

RV3,   3     1  3      ,   2   ?

----------


## RV3

,     ,    ** .    (,  )   , ,       ,      ,       -     ?

----------

> ,       -     ?


  :Wink:      .    ,        .

----------

,        ,  .       .

----------


## RW6APG

> )) -


...    " UA6AGW" ,    -  !!!
 . UD6AAB ex.rw6apg.

----------


## RV3

> -             ,             ,      .


     -  ,      .   ...,      ,     .

----------


## Vaclav

> -             ,             ,      .


  !     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,


     .         .



> ,  ,       .


 .

----------


## RN3DEK

.
     .
  .
    .
  .
    .
     3 .
  ,    25-30,  .
   .
 ,   1.1       .

.
RN3DEK

----------


## UA9JKE

160          ?

----------


## Mayor

> ....160       ....


16 .  0,1λ.

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 ,      , .
--------------



> ,    25-30,  .


 , .
 -    ?
      (D=0,7, d=18,  2,2)     ,        ,    .      1.       .

    ,   .        ,       .

----------

> 


 N1 1994  19.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## AlexZander

> -    ?


 ,  - ...

----------


## Mayor

.   -  .   -  - .   ""    -    ... :Smile:

----------


## RA4FIX



----------


## alex_m

> .   -  .   -  - .   ""    -    ...


       .          ,    .

     80 ,  0.5  x 0.5 ,    ,   2-3    ...

----------


## LY1SD

*RA4FIX*, -   ,     -  ?

----------


## alex_m

. 
    1 x 1 ,   14 ,   100 ,      :
-   15 /
-   60 /

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RA4FIX

,    .    .    26,    ,     ?

    :         ?   ,   ?

----------


## UR4UBQ

> 160          ?
> 
>         -      500 .


   ?

----------


## alex_m

> 160          ?


  ,   (   -  )

----------

.
   :

      150  400 , ,   - ,   ;()        
           10...25 ;        ,         ,               .;         .     .


  :

       0,5*10  2,5...3 ; ,      ;                    1      5...7 ,   ,     ;      ;           (1 )     ;      ;           ,                  (5...7    ),       ;        ;  3-4    ;          ;       ,       ,   ;      ,        450  30 ( 3-      ),         ;      ,               ,        .
   (4  ).
     . ..    .      .  (   ).      .    .
    ,  ,     .     .
    4    ( )   .
   .      FT857.


 ,    .     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## alex_m

> 15       ,        - 4.


         . 
,        4  (4000000000000 /)       .    -    ,      .       4    ,      .

     ,      ,  -          :Smile:  

..      :



> :     .                       .     .   -    .


         ,   ,                  10 .

----------


## alex_m

> 


         ?    .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


...          ,          .

,       (612, 100),       ,                   .

  (  )       ,       100   ,          .        .  ,  (** ** **),    ..  .

     ,   ,    -200 "",     (** ** **)       (~4,5) 5,  **      ,           ,        .

          .

----------

Relav, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

.   .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

. ,   ,        ,    .
     (50-60)  ,     -.

----------

Mayor, UR4UBQ

----------


## Mayor

> -        .    .      .


 :Razz:      ,  ,   ???  ,   ,      ....     ! (         "")  :Razz:

----------


## Mayor

,         ,      ...  :Razz:       ?      ! :Smile: . 3000  ,  10       ...     ?

*  5 ():*




> ,    ,    .


 :Razz:      ""  ?       "" -  ... :Razz:         ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY1SD*, 


> ,       (612, 100),       ,                   .
> 
>   (  )       ,       100   ,          .        .  ,  (* ),    ..  .*


,      .  ,    ""  " ".        (  ),  "    "     ** . 10   ( 10...30 .).  ,   .    ,     ,   ,    ,  , "" ""  . ,     (    ,      ,  ,  ,   ).

----------

Mayor, UR5ZQV

----------


## alex_m

> ,     -200.
>      .


   ,       ,      ?
-    -     . 
   ,    ...

----------


## alex_m

*LY1SD*,          .        .  ,        ,     (          -226  ..).     -   .
      .

----------

Mayor

----------


## alex_m

> -200


       ( -5).   ,          .        .

*  5 ():*




> ,


   ?

----------

Mayor

----------


## UR5ZQV

*alex_m*, 


> *LY1SD*_      ,     -200.
>      .          
> 
> _
> 
>    ,       ,      ?
> -    -     . 
>    ,    ...


*alex_m*, , ,   ,   ,   ,   ,      .   (  ) ,  ,  ,       ,  -     ,  -   (  ),  -      ,        ,    ,  ..   ,    ,

----------

UT4UCM

----------

Mayor, UR5ZQV

----------


## alex_m

*LY1SD*,        ?

----------


## Mayor

> (  ) ,  ,  ,  ....


 :Razz:    "   "   , ""?  !

 :Razz:  , ""  - ....  .  ,      ,   ! ,    -  !     - " ", " ", , ....   **     ? !  ! *  ,   !"* . :Smile:  ** ,   ,   , ,     ....  :Smile:

----------

LY1SD, UT4UCM

----------


## Stabor

> ...


   -      /  : ,

----------

UX3IW

----------


## Stabor

-   ,       -  ? :Crying or Very sad:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Stabor

> QSO       .


         ,      QSO.   -       .
 -       :       ,        .     ,      ,     .      :   ...

----------


## Relav

> ,


   .       .              ?

----------


## rn1qa

,   .        ,      ,  [/I].    (        )       ( 2,25   ,    3  30     824/F /     2,19/F /  ,   ).     ~6  (.. 2 )    ,    . ,  λ/2  14        -28    . 3  . 4, ..  0,9   100 .    ,        . ,     (..  10   100 ),    . 3  4      10 ,  - 38 .   ( )      ~  4 .  ,    -      λ/2     6  ,     ., _ ,     (     ,   ,  ..),                ,   ,    _ . _ -       ,      (,   ),      _ .   λ/2  14   100         12  (. 2  3)  .     ,  ,     FCC,   ,    (    6 ,    30). ,        30 ,    5  30     ( )   ,      .  _      .           ,   _ .   ,    .        ,    .          ,   ( ,       ).   .     (    ).    (  ,   ):        .,  1 1 1   100   14      1,5  (   )   (. 6.  7).    2      .   -        (   ).      ,     .     . ,     .  100   14       2    .     3 .  _          -        , _ .             ,  ,       . :    . ,        .       0,5 .  . 11 ,        50 /.       10 ,        (   -?),   ,    6      ., _   ,           .     ,    .     -            _ .   -      ( , )      ,      .     :  ,      ,   .       (         ).  ,  .    .        .  ,  ,     .       ,      .   2  11.  ,             :   . ,       ()  :    (   ).   ,         10 ._        ,           ( ),        .   ,     .          ,      .__         ,  :     ?             ?        ,       _ .     ,    .,     .       50 (     ).        ,      .       .       .    .  .   , ,  20 .  :               .     .      -  ,   .         ,      .      ?.    7    (> 10 )  .   ,    .        ,     .     -.        .         (     ),        . :        :      ,      .   :   ,     ,     , ה   ,              .

----------

Eugene163, Relav

----------


## exEW1DC

> .


    ,                    ,    ,       .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## alex_m

> ,


    . 
  E  =>      =>  .
  H  =>      =>     .

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...        ,    ,       .


  ...

   

1 -500 ,   2-  14    , 3 -   87 , 4 -   

    10

----------

Boris.., R3PAS, RL1L, wolf1605

----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY1SD*, 


> *UR5ZQV*_  (  )
> 
> _
> 
>    .


 "",  " "  :Smile: .

----------

LY1SD

----------

LY1SD, UA4NE, UR5ZQV

----------

> ... , ,    ...


        ML?   ?
             .
CQHAM, QRZ    ,  .. ,  !    ""  ML!
, ,    , 0.25  0.3    .     .

----------

,    !
   UT4UCM,  !   :Smile: 
     .
 ,    ,  
    .

----------


## EU1SW

,  8   ) ...     ""  1  5/8 ,       ,     -,   ,  ,      RA1AFS.        ,  17  .   , ,   80 ,     ... )    < 2   6 .     )   ,     ,    ... )

----------

R3DDL, UT1LW,  12701

----------

EU1SW

----------


## EU1SW

...    -   ,     ,   .    ,   ,     )
 ""      )
     ,     )

----------

12701

----------

LY1SD, UA3VBD, UA4NE, UR5ZQV

----------


## LY1SD

, ...     ... :Laughing:

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## exEW1DC

3.    .   ,          ,   .

----------

Alex Goncharov

----------


## ra3qdp

> ...


, :          1:5   - -      ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,


  .    "  "   ,          .

,     ,    . ,    ,     -.         .

----------

Mayor, UA4NE

----------


## RA4FIX

> 


,    :Embarassed:        20  7,04  7,160  5 .    .

----------


## RA1AFS

?  ...

----------


## RA1AFS

> , ... )

----------


## RA1AFS

*aiex_m * ,        ...

----------


## RA1AFS

> *RA1AFS*,    .


     ...

  95     ( HLA-150 Plus)

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA1AFS

...

----------

R3PAS, RL1L

----------


## RA1AFS

,      ...

  ,       1000  .     ,      ...


   ..

----------


## RA1AFS

**  http://www.cbplus.ru/antennakv.html

  ,    ...


 ,    Al     

 ,        ...

,    ,

----------


## RA1AFS

...  

____________

73!

----------


## RA1AFS

, ,       ...
____________________  ____________________  ______

73!

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UR7HBP

?  ?    ?

----------


## Slav9n

> 


   . 
   .   ,    .

----------


## UB1QBD

> ,    .


   BC959       ....     ...???         ???

----------

12701

----------


## QRU??

> ......


      ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## SVd2004

1.5-30   -160.
 .
 .
1  1.5-6 5 .
2  6-30 2 .
     6.
8-      2.
L1-L4    .
R1    1.5-6    6-30.

----------


## UN-NS

,            ,     .   .

----------


## UN-NS

.    .    ....  , 50  50,  .       10   -  .  100%.

----------


## rv3mb

.

----------

rw3zg, UN-NS

----------


## RL1L

*Hyboid*,
 ,    ,    ,           ,        .

----------

RL1L, UA4NE, UT4UCM,  12701

----------


## UN7CI

160 (., )  : http://sdr.ua9a.ru/
<<<    AfedriSDR       7 :
- 160.,  - Magnetic Loop
- 80., 40., 20.,  - Hy-Gain AV-680
- 145 (FM), 432, 1296,  - Diamond X7000>>>

----------

Boris.., UT4UCM

----------


## RA1AFS

,    ...

----------

UA4NE

----------


## dinatron

> 


           ...

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA3WDK

> (  )


        QRZ.....   -   .
 ,     ,   ,    5-7   .
     ,       QRZ   :Razz: 
    XX9   ,   .      .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## 1428

.
     .

.

----------


## RV3MP

> 


     ()?  1.3  -    .
      ,       /.
   ,     ,     ....    .

----------


## RA1AFS

> !        60,8  (,    )....

----------

Pavel83

----------


## ic271

...       300.
 ,""  .......

----------

RV3MP

----------


## LY1SD

-  *h*., ..  .         ,       .
       ,    " "    .

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## LY1SD

> .


  , hi!
       -       (   90 ),   -   .     ,     ,    .
           .    .

----------


## LY1SD

,      .

----------


## exEW1DC

> ...   .


           ,     .         .  ,         ,      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## exEW1DC

> ...   .


 ,  ,        ,     .         .  ,         ,      . 




> ,      ,     ....   ...


     .      ,   .            ,             .  ,         ,    .

*  35 ():*

        ,   ,                .

----------


## RJ7M

> .


 -  http://forum.vhfdx.ru/ms-11/rabota-cherez-ms/  ...   ?     " "    .

----------


## ic271

> ,       - . ,    ,     ,         .


    ?

----------


## ic271

.   "  "

----------


## ic271

,      ,      ,       .......          .           ....

----------


## ic271

""  .                .  ,    3   c

----------


## ic271

1981 5-6  31

----------


## ic271

.       .... ,   -,    ....
     ,     ,       .          --.       .   ,     -         .       ,     .
       .   ,     ,   .     ,      ....     ....

----------


## UB6HJO

!                 .    ,       RTL SDR.   7-76,     .    .          .  ,    ,      -   ?
   20   0,5    .      1       .   10.      7-76.     .  RG58,          1000.
:

----------


## UB6HJO

> ""


  ,  :http://radon.org.ua/index.php?catid=...t&view=article

----------


## Andrej.CQ

*UB6HJO*,         2  6 .   ,  ,     .  80    ,   ,    .   ,         1:1.        ,      .     .  .

----------


## exEW1DC

> ,       -  ?


       - 3,     .    250 .    40  10 .      .         ,  84 .        .      ,             
  ,     .         ,    ,  , 
  .




> 


         ,     .  ,    ,   .

----------


## Andrej.CQ

> 


.      .

 
OFF:  .       20-   20      . , , ... !

:        :Razz:

----------

LEONID2

----------


## UT4UCM

*Pavel83*, C!!!

----------

Pavel83, RN3GP

----------


## Boris..

> ...


, ,  ,  :Embarassed: .      :Wink: 
   , .
,

----------


## UB6HJO

.    ,      -     .     .  CW     .     .

----------


## ic271

> .    ,      -     .     .  CW     .     .


    :  ,   .     ,   ...

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## R3-73

*rw3avi*,  ,     .     -"  "!
  : ",     ".  ... ""  .

----------


## Andrej.CQ

*UB6HJO*,    ,    SDR RTL,      ?    .          .   .     . !

----------


## 1428

3-73    ?



  .
       .
      ?

    ,
        20   .

   -   
  .
       .
 ?

----------


## R3-73

> .


*rw3avi,*   ,   !...
 ,        .
 ! 73!
(,  ,   !   .)
 !!!

----------


## UB6HJO

> 15    
> .


,       5  .        .    .





> -80


 -60  .    .    .




> 


  1:1    . 
       .     .

----------


## UB6HJO

> ​ ?


RTL2832U+R820T

----------


## R3-73

> -140 .


,    .

----------


## UA9LKK

,        ...      ,   ...  -       ...       ...

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## UA9LKK

..   -330   ...    -, ,       ,    ... ,     ...          ,      ...  ...      ...    LW , ...

----------

Geo78, UA9LKK

----------


## 1428

_      ,    
_  ?
,         .

----------

UA9LKK

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## UA9LKK

*UR5VFT, RA1AFS, 1428*  ,     !   ,        ...         ...      ...   , , ,        ,  ,  ...   3-4  ...

----------

UA9LKK

----------


## UB6HJO

!   !      - -    .          .     .     SA612,   ,     .   ,   6- ,  9-  !
   :    1,   ,      4-240 ,   - 1,3       .    1:1.  !
  :

----------


## 240

.
       (   ),    -        (  - ),         ,   .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RW6AU Dima

-  !             ?

----------


## RA3PKJ

.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,


 ,     .     .



> ,   ,   500     .


  .
 ,       ,  Qxx= ~2400,    Q= ~1200. 
, ,       Q,     -  Qxx.

 Q   -    ,    30    ~25.
Q=30000/25=1200.     500  -    .
---------------
           -     ,     - -18    4,5 (!).        .     (29-30)   .
       .  .
     .




> = 1,5-2,0.



      ( f)   =2.   .

----------


## LY1SD

> ( )   .


       () ** .   .      .
      ,      ,     .

 -,   ( - -,  4,5),       .    .  ,    .



> 1  10


     ,        2.      4- .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R3KHC (RA3QLZ)*,       0.25 ,    . .   .  .
:  ,     ,  ,     . .        . .,  . .    -  (     ""),,     .   ,    ,    .,      .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 0.25 ,    .


                    10-15    .                     .    .       (  ).       1/4 ,         .        .       .         .   27        75-9-12 .    90      .                :Razz:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


          .
   ""    1/4 
    ,         .
     (    )       ,           .             Q.

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,   -))     .


   780                  .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,





> ,         .





> 5 ,          .


      .    .    
    .,             .
        .  ,       .    .   R3KHC.

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

.
     . 
             (   ).         .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R3KHC (RA3QLZ)*,       ,   .     , .   , .. ,    .        ,     .             (   ).

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

> .
>      .
>              (   ).         .


     ,   "  ".      ( ),     ,        ).       .

    )      .    -     ,   .

----------

Valery12

----------


## serg057

""   ,      (  /). ..     ,           .   ,    ,    .

----------


## UA4NE

> ""   ,      (  /). ..     ,           .   ,   ,    .


 ** ,    ,    50- .            "" .

     -   .

----------


## UA4NE

,   ,    .         "".    ,         ,      ,       .

----------

serg057

----------


## UA4NE

,   .         , ,         ,      " "     :Wink:

----------

serg057

----------


## UR5ZQV

*serg057*,     .               (    ),      ""   .  ""     .

----------

serg057

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,   "  ".      ( ),     ,        ).       .
> 
>     )      .    -     ,   .
> 
>  362450


       ,  .
         ,               1/4 (       )    .       ,        .
   ""         ,    .    ""   .  ,      .     ,         .  .

----------

UA4NE, Valery12

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 


      ? :Razz:

----------


## 12701

,   ...

----------


## LY1SD

> (   )


        .      (      )    *      . 
*  ,    ,    -     .

----------


## Valery12

> 1/4


     .
(    20)
       63 ,  "" 2.
        .




> ,   .


             .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,                ,      ?


,         -  . "" ,     90 .      ,   - .        -      .

*  5 ():*




> ""


         MMANA. 

===

               .   (  )     .

----------


## UA4NE

,     .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,         -  . "" ,     90 .      ,   - .        -      .
> 
> *  5 ():*
> 
> 
> 
>          MMANA. 
> 
> ===
> ...


  (  )     .[/quote]
       .                  ()                    .              .

----------


## UA4NE

> Q .


,   ,       ,        -))

----------


## UA4NE

.       50     "" ,     ( , , -).    "",   . ,            -   ,     .

       MMANA,  MAGLOOPC.

----------

> 1/4  .


        ?
    ?
       ,  55     5-7   ( )   ,

----------


## LY1SD

> ?


**,   ,     * 0,25   * . 

      ,         "** " - 0,25 . 
      0,25  (          ),  *R.,   h  .*     0,1   , R.   - ,  -  , h - - .
             0,25   .    0,25 .

----------


## LY1SD

*Valery12*,  0,25  -  .     .  ,     ,    "  ".
-------
,     ,  -     .     ,      .       .

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ,    "  ".


         ?
  ""     ,        .

----------


## Valery12

> ,         ,   ,


     ,   .    :Smile: 
()
       , ,   , " ".   :Smile: 
,       ?




> ,           .


   "  "       .
(      ).
     ,         .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> .


  ""   :Smile: 
         -       0.1 .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> 0,25.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UA4NE

,   .       ,       .       -     .          -  .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ,       .       -


,       !
        ,     ** .
    ,   "  " .




> 


  :Smile: 
** .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


.    .  ,        .
------------



> ,


     .        -. 
      ,       .    *   H- * ,             . 
** 100500 .

----------


## Valery12

> .        -.       ,


   ,     ,       :Smile: 
   ,           .
(    )

         .
   21   ,  4        .

----------


## LY1SD

> .



  -           . ,    50      10-, -  15-.  20- ,    .   40-  . ,  80- -  .
     .       100.  200     .      . 



> .
> (    )


     ,    "  " ,     -   "  .., hi! 

   . , ,     ,     .           , hi!

  ,          -     (   90 )     .       ,      .       .
,     -  .

----------

> " "


,      ?

    -    ,     "*"

LY1SD*,       ,        ,  ,    0.7-35    5-96    
    ,   300-500      ,      




> .


   ,    ,  " "   "",              ( ""  )




> -          .


 
  1  - 100  (    ,  ""  )

----------

> ?


  ,   
    (4 ,   "saq"  17.2 ,      50   , "" ,   ""  )
" ",     "   " (  ,      )    50    ,      ()      ( 5-7 )

 
   -   ( gps)       
 -   e-mu0204 (   )    30 db ( unipan-233   1   3)
   -,    30 db,      
   (  2)

----------

Max1980, UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

> ( )   (, ),      .


      .
,     .




> 


 ,       .
     1,  ,   .
(     "")

----------


## LY1SD

> .


*
    .* 
      -    .   .
  () ,     ,      90 , ..  .        .  -    ,   (  ) - .
-------------------



> 


 *  .*  ,   . 



> 


     .   - .          .    .
-----------



> ,       .
>      1,  ,   .
> (     "")


.      . *   95% H-.*     E-.     **.

 -   ,   ,    ,    E-,   H-    .      ,  E.   E -     ,  H  . *     H-  !*   .      .

         H,      .
 E        ,     ,    .       E-,       ,        . 
      E-.
   ,   ,   E,   H-,       .  H-  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## LY1SD

.    ,      ,   . 
*  -       .  -  .
*
      ,      H-,    ,      - , , ,   .    .           .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY1SD*, 


> -   ,   ,    ,     E-,   H-     .      ,  E.   E  -     ,  H  . *     H-  !*   .


       ,  , ,    ,     .       ,       . . ,     ,    ,  " ".        ,       :(.

----------


## Valery12

> -  ,      ,   - .


  ""   :Smile: 

       ,       ,   ""  
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic50996.html



http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%E0%FF/page2

    .....

----------


## LY1SD

> **  .


.  "".

----------


## UA4NE

.   ,            . 

    ,   .

,         ,         ,   3D .  ,        ,      .           () .

----------


## Valery12

> ,


     .         1.2    1.5 .
           ..

   ,    ,   6 .
 :Smile: 
    .

----------


## UA4NE

*Skiff*,   ,         ?      .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

**,   , ..            ,    .

----------

> 


  ,        (  )

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

,      ,   .   (    )             ( " "   ~/6    ),     .      ""  () .

       ,    " ",      .      . ,          . 

   ,          .   -         .

,     -      .      ,      .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,     -   ,        :Smile:

----------

Skiff

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, ,    ""  ,  .   "", "" ""  "", ""  ..   -,   ,          ,   ,     .    ,    " "  " " (      "" ,    ).

----------


## Skiff

> .         1.2.


    ,     .  ,    "" .



> .


 , - ? 



> 10          " ".


  10 ,    10   ::confused::    .      1,2,     27%.     5,  61%. .      .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA4NE

,       ?      ,      ... ...    -))         .

         .  -     " ".

----------


## UA4NE

> 


,      ?  :Wink:  

   -     ,       .  .     ,         ( ,  ,  )    ** .

  ,       ,       ,          .    ,      ,       ,          .    _     ._

      ,           ,      " ".                ,   .         ( )            .

            ()       ,  ,           ,    . 

_   .. .
_

----------



----------


## UA4NE

> -     ,  ?
> (   )


, .       :  +  +. -              .      -))

  .   -     -       -     (     ,     ) -    .

    .     .

----------


## 240

> ,       ?      ,      ... ...   -))         .


    ?       ?




> .


    ?
   ,-     .
    ,   .
     ,   .
 . . ,       ,  ,      . , - ,  , -.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 


> -     ,        .


,   "" "    :(.   " "     ).
  ( )  40  20 ,   ,    ,  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 


> 


 ,   , .    ,  ""      2,   -3  ,      !     .

----------


## UA4NE

> -   ?


.   -    .

 "  " ,                 ,    188  -     .                 ""   (   ).

""         (     )      .

----------


## UA4NE

,    .             -))

     ,        .

           .        /  /            .    (    )      ,    .

   ,     .

----------


## RW6AU Dima

!!!     !

----------

4l1ma

----------


## UA4NE

(),   -  ().      - :   ,   .   ,       -    ,   .

   -   ,    X/R,  R -      .  ,   ,           .

     MMANA   .

        1/5  (4 )   14 .  MAGLOOP   MMANA.     +310     36,7 ,          -310 .

 ____  U () ____ I () ____ Z () ____  
w4c _ 1.00+j0.00 _ 0.00-j3.24 _ 0.23+j309.06 _ 8691.89
POWER = (2.36e-06  +  j0.00324)  WTT

----------


## UA4NE

,  .               .

----------


## UA4NE

,              1:12.             .     .        ,   . (__, . 164).

       -,    -678, "",        -625. __       .      -678, -.

----------

IG_58, LY1SD,

----------


## Tadas

> (, . 164)


C  ,  . ,        20 .     .
 :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 


  :Smile: 
           .
      , ,  ,     .

   ""    .
..,    250 .

----------

,

----------


## UT4UCM

> .      .


,    ,    - , , ..    .   ,         .

----------


## Tadas

> 


,  ,  .           .    .




> ,    ,    - , , ..    .


 ,      ?

----------


## Valery12

> .    .


       .
   ,   " "      .
 ,         ,   10       :Smile: 




> ,     " "


   ,           :Smile:

----------

> ,  ,


 ,      :Smile:

----------


## 240

. . .
     ,     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Tadas

> ,


 -  ,    100          :Smile:

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,      ?


"      .      ,    ,  -       ,       ."      ..    .   ,     "      ",   ?

----------


## UA4NE

.      "", ..    . 620  -   ,    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> () -     (-  =0).


        ?
   ?





> -   (5-30)


           .
  ,     .

----------


## Valery12

> ,       (    )       .


,         .
    90 .

----------


## Valery12

> 


          .
(      )

       .

----------

"  "
  -   ,

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .       ,    MAGNETIC LOOP.
>      ,    ,   -.


  ?
        ?

----------

LY1SD,  12701,

----------


## LY1SD

> ?


     ( )    *R* .         (   -    ),   (R.)   ,  () .  Q   ,  .

Q   :
1.  **      , ..    .
2.  ** ,   R.   ,  .




> ?


:
Q=Xj/R

----------

Vlad UR 4 III

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ( )    *R* .         (   -    ),   (R.)   ,  () .  Q   ,  .
> 
> Q   :
> 1.  **      , ..    .
> 2.  ** ,   R.   ,  .
> 
> 
> :
> Q=Xj/R


  :       
1)  
2)

----------



----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> MMANA    ,


   .
    161820  (,  , ).
   7,12    =1,5    12 ,
    .
  ?    ,   ,  ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,   " "


      .
  947  , ,,     .

----------

LY1SD, RN3GP

----------


## R3DDL

> .
> .


       .   .    .     " "  :Smile: 

   -,  "",     ?   :Smile: 

   ?

----------


## RN3GP

> ..


 .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,      :    ,                              .    -   .
> 
>   SSB,     ,   -         3 .
> 
>            ,     -   .         ,              .
> 
>    -       ,   .


 ?   MMANA

----------


## UA4NE

,      MMANA?      -  ,           .              .     .

    .      .     ,     .

----------


## R3DDL

> ..    . MMANA  .  MMANA ?


MMANA -     :Smile: 

      "" ,    ...




> 1/4  .


 ,  ,   .   -  , ,   1/4 .           .....

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> (4 )?


3,8   40   2,3,4  18.   .        .
  14        ,  ...  ... 



> .     .
> 
>     .


   ,      .
 90-   286      YO6.51.  Nec  miniNec    ,       .   .         :Razz: 




> (4 )?


3,8   40   2,3,4  18.   .        .
  14        ,  ...  ... 



> .     .
> 
>     .


   ,      .
 90-   286      YO6.51.  Nec  miniNec    ,       .   .         :Razz:  



>

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> "" ,    ...


ADS    YO6.53  1  (           .    HP     HP HFSS

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> -  ,       - http://www.cqham.ru/ant_mr.htm    ,   ,      .  -,    ,       ,      -  ,   -    .  .


  404.  -.   .

    R3DDL
      Advanced DesignSystem:   / .. , .. , .. ,.. ;  . .. . .:  . .. , 2006.(http://www.bmstu.ru/~rl1/courses/ads/ads.pdf)

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,   "  " -


      ?   .   ?      .       .
  YO     , ,   /   .       ,    .       .
    ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> 


,  .....,     .
 ,  , "", :

*"..     , ,  .  * *  ,         .   , ,      ..."
*
  .
, -       ?
(   )

  ,   .

----------


## UA4NE

,    .   .                    ,        .   .

----------



----------


## Valery12

> -,   , ,   .    ,   .  . ,      . +,


.
       .

             .
          0.5..0.7 




> .


    .




> -,   , ,   .


     ,      .

    ,      -..
 :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

> //


,  __ .      ,    -))




> , _   ,           .     ,    .     -             .   -      ( , )      ,      ._


     ,   .      ""              csv    MMANA.        .  .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*,    ,     ,   ?       ,    , ,    2,      ,  " "  ,     ,    .       ""  ,          ?

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


, .        (    )           .    .             .    ,       .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ().


,              ?

----------


## RD7M

..         ...     7,     ,,       1/4,   ,, (  )... :Wink: .  ,    ... :Wink:

----------


## UA4NE

,       ,     . -,  . ,       ,        .  ,          .

.         , ..      .         .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

.     (  )    ,         -     .       ,     ""       450 .

     7             ,     .          .

----------


## UA4NE

, .        Q-,      ,          .            /6.   -     .

   ( ),         .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,             ?





> .


    ,    " ,  "  :Razz:  ! 

   .

.  30 ,  , ,  -   0,8 ,       0,2 .

 1.   .    4,59 . w1c   .
        U ()               I ()            
w1c          100.00+j0.00         *46920.92-j705.17*  

 2.    .    36,87 .
 w9c         100.00+j0.00         428970.09-j30490.80            
w1c          0.00+j0.00     *9043.77-j649.11* 

 3.    .    36,8 .
 w5c         100.00+j0.00         414525.67-j56373.60           
w1c          0.00+j0.00     *3345.94-j379.46*            0.00+j0.00

 4.  1   .
        U ()               I ()            
w1c          100.00+j0.00         *0.53-j86.52 *  


        ,        .

1.  .     .
      ,       ,       .     ,        .
2.          ,     .

     ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,       ,     . -,  . ,       ,        .  ,          .


 ,  ,    
 ,           .
    60        7 .

   10     ,         .
    -       ""       .
   ""     .
(     )

   ,    ,      :Smile: 
     ,        .

 14      0.1 ,         ..
,        0.1 .
    0.085 .

        0.1  .




> .  30 ,  , ,  -   0,8


,   .

----------


## Valery12

> 0,5


 30     .
     2   3.5 .
         .
 .

    .
-       :Smile: 
        ,      .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .  .     .


             .
     : http://www.cqham.ru/ant_mr.htm 
               .
       ,    .

            .  LC     R       1 .      .               :Razz: 
        ,  ,          .  1.   .    ? :Razz: 

*  19 ():*




> .  .     .


             .
     : http://www.cqham.ru/ant_mr.htm 
               .
       ,    .

            .  LC     R       1 .      .               :Razz: 
        ,  ,          .  1.   .    ? :Razz: 





> 30     .


   .   ?      


*  33 ():*




> ,       ,     . -,  . ,       ,        .  ,          .


 L=120=377    .   200-300   .
              .
        " "  ,         .             3-34       .              .                             :Razz:         ,

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


    ,      50-75      .            50  .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


    ,      50-75      .            50  .



> ,      ?


        .       .        /    50 .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ?


120 :Razz: .           ...          .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> R3KHC (RA3QLZ),     900. ,        (4*Pi*10-7),   .


         ,       .       :Razz: 
    4         .   ( )

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,        .  ,    -  ,  ()    .  E  H      .      E  H,            . ,         ( ),     [E,H].


 ! , ,        .

----------


## LY1SD

> .        .


   ,        (   )     .   ,   *      ,            .*   - .
    50. .

           ,        ( ) .   , ,   .



> ,      50-75      .


 .

----------


## UA4NE

J- -))

   ,       .     J-.

      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,      ?


, 
     , ,  -, .
   ,     - "     ".
( 90- )

        .
  .

*  8 ():*




> 


   :
-      ;
-      ;
-         .

-     .
  ,

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 


         ?        ( )                      .   .         .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,   -,   .
>      .
>        ,    .
> 
>   ,          0.1   .
>       ,           .
> ,              .


  0,1  .        .
           .            (  20)     .         1/2  .              .

----------

UR7HBP

----------


## 240

,    ,  ,    .

----------


## IG_58

,          .   ,     ,    .    ,   /   .      ,   ,   . 

   -        ( 950,    ,   160      ,    . ,  ,      ( ) 1:1.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> "" .         -    ,       .


           ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,              .


    ,         ?
     2         30 .
   3.5       :Smile: 
       .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> . ....    .


       ,  !
       .   ,    .  ,          .




> 


      . -           .      . ,    ,     ""    , ""  .

   (),      .       .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


  ""            :Razz: .   145          ,       (  ) .      .    .       200 .     .   .
    .   ,   , ,  ...,     .         .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> " "   .
>      ,       .
> 
>              .
>     ,    .
> (   )


    .   ? .
       ? :Smile:

----------


## LMHM

,      ,  ,      PA0SIM. -    ,   :
http://www.pa0sim.nl/Single%20chip%20amplifier.htm
    , .   ,         ,       .       ,       :
http://www.pa0sim.nl/ad8099%20foto.JPG
   ,    .     AD8099 (Slew rate 1350V/s, G=10)       , (  ),         1 .  :Razz: 
      ,  ,      .


   PS:  PA0SIM      ,      :

http://www.pa0sim.nl/index.htm

----------

lado, UA4NE, Valery12

----------

LMHM

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,         ?
>      2         30 .
>    3.5      
>        .


   , UA4NE  
    1003      
         "     ".   ( )           .         "".         .
       .

----------


## ra3qdp

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1848890
    -  .

*  51 ():*




> .


  ? 
, ,  -  .

----------


## lado

> ...   ,     (  ), -         1 .


, -    RC  ( )  5-  ?

----------


## R3DDL

> ,    ...
>     ,     ?


      ,      .      ,    . " "   :Smile: 

              .            (  !!! )     .  ,   ...

      .     . -   ,     " ".            ...

----------

UA4NE

----------

lado

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,    . " "


       EH(  )  CFA .

----------

Vlad UR 4 III

----------


## serg057

,        . 350 .    ,     .  9 - 40 .    .     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

R3DDL. ,            .

 ,       ,          .    ,        .  ,       .

      ,      .   ,  ,        .      .

    " " . 98:




> ,           .

----------


## Valery12

> ,      .   ,  ,        .


,     ?

----------


## R3DDL

> R3DDL. ,            .


       " "...

,    ,   .   .   .

 -               ( - ). ,  ,    . 
     ,     -   :Smile: 

    ,     -  ,   ,      -    (-   :Smile:  )   .   - .       -    ,   ..

     ,     ,           .           -      :Smile: 

        ,   ...

..   ..  :Smile:  
  ,        ,        -     " ",       ,   .  -  .     " "     -    :Very Happy:

----------

UA4NE, Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

,            ,           ( ).          200.   ,   .

----------


## 240

> ,        ,        -     " ",       ,   .


 ,        .
  ,     ,   ,    . 
   ,   .

----------

lado

----------


## R3DDL

> ,        .
>   ,     ,   ,    . 
>    ,   .



 :Very Happy:

----------

> ,        ,        -     " ",       ,   .


, ,   .
   .   .

----------


## R3DDL

> , ,   .
>    .   .


, ,    ,   "-   ".
       -    ,     .       . 

  ?

   - ?

     -  ?
 ,    -  ,   - , ?
   ?    ...

,    ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## EU1SW

,  )

----------

UA4NE

----------

R3DDL

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  .     UR4III.


 ?



> ,      ,          .
>  .

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


-,        ,      CFA  .   .       .   - .

.         ,             .      -   .             ExH   ,      .

----------

?

----------


## 240

> ,     ,  ?


 ,    ,  ,     ,   (  )    .

----------


## serg057

-      ,    ,       983  RD7M  . 99,        .    ,   .        ,        .    ,          ,              (    ). MC1350     . ,         ,       ,         .           .       -          ,        .

----------

RD7M

----------


## UA4NE

> - ?


  , ..     . , ,     ,    ""     ""       "  ", "". ,  ...

,         .     ,    .

     ,    " "   -  CFA  EH.        ,        .

----------

12701

----------


## UA4NE

, ,  . , , .   .

----------

> *, ,    ,   "-   ".*
> * -    ,    * . *      .
> *  ?
>    - ?
>      -  ?
>  ,    -  ,   - , ?
>    ?    ...
> 
> ,    ?


.  .
   .
   -      .
.   -155, -845, -161  .
 ,       .

----------

12701

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> (   ) -       ,   .             Q.  Q  -    .
> 
>      ,            .            Q.  Q  -   .


  ,    ?           .



 -   .

----------


## 3

*Vlad UR 4 III*,       ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UA4NE,  12701

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> *Vlad UR 4 III*,       ?


   ,       R.,  R.      .    L     .
      .     ?    ? R " "    ,       .    R   .  :Razz: 
    " "      ,     .  ( )    0,001,      .      ?
       .           ?

----------


## UA4NE

,      .           .  -  .  -  . 
    :


 

** ** **: **
** ** ** ** 

 


    ,          ,    -   -)) , .

   41,      ** ,         .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .  - !   !


          .
        ?
      .     ,   .. :Razz: 
     .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ?


.   776

----------


## 3

> ..  ..


    ,      ,                  :Sad:

----------


## LY1SD

> 41         ,    -


.



> 


  . 
       ?  , , .     ,       18-20.              70    18.
----
,       .       ,    ,     .

            ,      ?
-----------
,    -      ,   .       . 
   ,   ,         ,     .
     -    .

----------

lado, serg057, UA4NE, Valery12,  12701

----------


## lado

> ... http://www.pa0sim.nl/Single%20chip%20amplifier.htm
>   , .   , ...


, -        ?    ?

----------


## UT1LW

!   !  :Laughing:

----------


## LMHM

> , -        ?    ?


 a  a  a  c 4C6,  Philips  . a   .

 a  cc, a   ca,   c  4C6  4C65:
https://people.zeelandnet.nl/wgeeraert/losstest_UK.htm

----------

lado

----------


## RD7M

> ,       983  RD7M  . 99,       .    ,





> .       -          ,        .


..   ?...    /  ?.....  ..         ..
   !

----------

lado, LMHM, UA4NE

----------


## lado

> , -    .       ,    ,   " ".


.      - "" ( "") .




> ,   ,    , -   ,    .


   20105 (50).   Amidon ( ) T68-2, T80-2, T106-2, T130-2 ( #2, =10). 
  (  )  , - ,  106  130   ...

----------

> " ".         ,


.
    .     -326.
      .  .
      .     .

----------


## LMHM

4C6 36  ,  ,        .

----------

lado

----------


## serg057

> !          ,  ,      .  - " ! ,  !   ..."


  ,    ,      :  . . ,  .. "" .190., ..  " " .278 - 284., ..  ..  " " .384., ..  " " . 41., ..  " " .329., . "   " .366 - 367.  .. .  ,  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

> 33 .


   ,          ?

----------

Valery12

----------


## lado

,         #1104:




> ...   ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,         #1104:


        ,  .
 :Smile:

----------

lado

----------


## UA4NE

1-30            400-4 23107.   12 ,    .   -  ,    .    .

   ,    .

----------

lado, serg057, Valery12

----------


## serg057

> ..   ?...    /  ?..


    ,   ,   .    8 ,      350 .      ,  - .   , ,              .           ,            .          ,     ,      . ,   ,   .

----------

UA4NE, Valery12

----------

serg057

----------


## serg057

> .


   : "     " :Smile: ,  .        .   20  160,     ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> 20


    6     .
        .
    0.7   ,      .
 :Smile: 
(    )

          60.

*  6 ():*




> 


    ""   ?

----------


## serg057

> 6     .


   ,   ,     .          ?

----------

serg057

----------


## lado

> .


    .  " " ( "")   .




> ()     ?


         ...

----------


## Tadas

> .   .


  1991 1  54

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> :


 ,       .



> - ,     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## LMHM

*lado*



> ()     ?


a, c aa aa  c a  a, 1 a.  , ac  . a   1,5 a,     a, a  c caa,   a 1 ,  .

----------

lado

----------


## Valery12

> 


,  .
        ?

----------


## lado

> .   .





> 1991. 1 . 54


    -  .
, -  , -     (  )  "" ?    - ?

     , -     ( )  Csr  Rsr ""     (   ,    )?  
   ?

----------


## UT1LW

*lado*,   .     210, 214-17, 803, 808  ..  .

----------

lado

----------

lado

----------

UT1LW,     .

----------

Constantin007, lado, LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> .     210, 214-17, 803, 808  ..


     ,    ,        ?
    ?

----------


## lado

> *lado*,   .     210, 214-17, 803, 808  ..  .


 -  ...
, -     210, 903, 908, 803, 808   ...
   "".
       213...217?

----------

,      ,      
      ,    " ",   " "




> ?


  -

----------

lado

----------


## UR5ZQV

*lado*,           (,    ,       )    .         (  ),  ,    . .,   50/75  :



*Valery12*, 


> 


         ,      . . 50 .     ,    . ,        .

----------


## UA4NE

> ! ...  
>     , ...


  :Smile:  

,     ?      ,   (   , )    .

----------


## RA6AGY

*Vlad UR 4 III*,       : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1834868               1959     ,        .

----------


## serg057

> ,  .  ,  !  ?


        ,             .      ,     . ,      . 42,     .41.      .52,       .41.  .     ,      ,    ?   -       ,           :Smile: .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,   .      ,    (     ,      ),    ,    ,    ,  .
  12,    ? -     .     ,     ,     "-  - .    ""    ,     .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> (   )    7,0; 10,0; 14,0; 20,0   + 67; +98; +142; +220  (  )


   .
      ,   - ?
 ,  , , ,       .

----------


## Valery12

> -  .


,    ,      :Smile: 
  ,       .
(    10 )

----------


## Valery12

> .


,      " "      ?

----------


## Valery12

...,       .
    .

     ,   .

----------

-        ( -  ,      ,    ,   ),       ?    ?
        ,     ,      
    -      -    


      ,       (  ,    )
      ,    ,       ,

----------


## Valery12

> .


  :Smile: 

        "".
     .

             "  "  .
  ,    ,   .....
    !   :Smile: 

P.S.
  "  "    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 


 ???    .

----------


## UA4NE

,          -     .         ,      .             ,          .       -        -.

    -        .      " ",     ,      .

----------


## RA3WDK

> ,     .       .
> -------------
> *RA3WDK*, 
>   9,75   28,3db.   , . ,   30     ~10-12db,   .


 9,75       -59 ....     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

,      -))     .




> ,          .


 ,    .           -     .      , ..       .

===

""                    .  ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RA6AGY

.       .          .       .    ,   - .

----------

ua3rft, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

""  :Smile: 

   .           ()   () .   ,        :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

( ,   )         -   .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> 


   !  :Exclamation:

----------


## 3

> 


    (D=1.35     161)    ,     50   ,   ~5     (    25  ,     ).        32206 ,  60 (   50   ).   5  (5^2=25),    --    :Smile:

----------

UT4UCM,

----------


## Tadas

> 


    .      :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 


            ...
 ?

----------


## Valery12

> 1189


  .
    ,                  ""  .

 ,      ,     .
,   .

----------


## UA4NE

> 


      ,   " "?  ,    .      " " -     .

----------


## serg057

.       30,           ,      .         .      10   30     200  500 .      800,     ,      ,      ,   ,  ,       10  30. . .              30 .   30   ,    2000.  .     .        ,   .    ,  ,   ...

----------

Valery12

----------

UA4NE, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ,              (  )




!   :Smile: 
       .




> " "      ,      ( ,  )       ,


!  
   ,              .
 :Smile: 
      ...

----------


## Valery12

> 8*


 .   ?




> --       .


 .
 ,          10 .




> 


      .
   .

----------


## Valery12

-  .
      ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*,  ,       ?      "  ".      :   ,    (  ,  ),       , , . , . .     ,      ;  -  .   ;  -  .     = 2*pi*f*L.       . .  .

----------


## Tadas

> ,         ,      -    ?


        R+jX.

  1000 .     8 .
    .

----------


## Tadas

> .


  ...     , ,       :::: 



> ,     .


 ?    .   -   .



> 1..30 .


 0.5 ... 30   ?  :Smile:

----------


## Tadas

> 0.5..1.2  .


   .

----------


## UA4NE

MMANA.  ,         -        .       .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 ?   - "** ".        (),    ().       ,   .                  .

, *       h*.

----------


## Valery12

> 


,   ,           ?


Z = 36   + 36   ,  72 
     ?




> ,


 ,    ,           0.6?
          0.5 .




> ?   - " "


 ,       **    "".

----------


## Valery12

> ?


,    .
  -         .
        ""   .
  " "    ,  -       :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 


,         .
        .
     ,      ,   .

                .     .
         ,    **  .

    ,      :Smile:

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,         .
>         .
>      ,      ,   .
> 
>                 .     .
>          ,    **  .
> 
>     ,


  ,                    .     .    . .   .
                        .      .        .

----------



----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,    -  ,  ,     ,     ,       -   "" -          QTH?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 


> ,  R   R -     ,      .


   "   ",   , " ", .. .    ,  . ,    .        .

----------


## Valery12

> "   "


  " "    :Smile: 




> .. .    ,  .


          .

----------


## IG_58

*lado*, -      .      ,  ,   ,  "".   -   .  .

----------


## UA4NE

> , -


 .   ,          1:12.

----------


## lado

> ...          1:12.


       ?    (.  )?
      N30, -   4300 .       .     =1500  1000?

----------

lado

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> N30, -   4300 .       .     =1500  1000?


        400  4300.
       QRM  QTH  :Razz:

----------

lado

----------


## serg057

> N30, -   4300 .       .


      ,             ,   ,    .

----------

lado

----------


## serg057

> =   ()*  . (/)   .
>   .       (    ,


      .  . ?    ,       ,  ?   . ,    ,       ,  .

----------

serg057

----------


## serg057

:b9_shema.djvu

----------

serg057

----------


## serg057

> 0-1.  #52. =75.


     30      ,       .4    3500 - 4000.( ).

----------


## LY1SD

500-1000,           -   =75      ? 

 75     .             .     -     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## serg057

> 8-10 . .


    ?



> -     .


   ,           -  ,             - . ,         .




> , -   .


  .

*  18 ():*




> 500-1000,           -   =75      ?


   ,   ,         ,   .       ,        ,     .        , ,    ,     ,    .

----------

serg057

----------

" " " gthdbxrb "  " "
       ,      
 
     -    ,   

     43

----------


## serg057

> -,          .


  :Smile:

----------

serg057

----------


## IG_58

> 500-1000,           -   =75      ?


 ,    :          43   850,      ,        = 75?  ?  :Razz:

----------

lado, LY1SD

----------


## IG_58

*UA4NE*, ,  ,  Fair-Rite, . ׸-  .....   :Shocked:  :Embarassed:

----------


## IG_58

::::

----------


## IG_58

*LY1SD*,   ,     43.

----------

IG_58

----------


## ua3aoh

> 


 ..., ,   ,   , .... (. )

----------

UA4NE

----------

UA3MCH, UA4NE

----------


## ua3aoh

.   " "   .     -       ...   .   .     .   .

----------


## ua3aoh

> ,


        ,    23,5   ,        (   ). ,  Q  .       .    ,  .

----------


## Valery12

> 10  30       9


   90    9 ?
,     30         :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> .   .


   (   )     Q-.  ,       .   .



> -


 .    !



> .


  !
---------------------
   ,     *,    ,     ,      10-12*. ,    .
 ,    () L    .     -    L    .

  ,   Q-  Qxx   , .. *    Q-  * .      *    R.*   Q-   Q  1000 (TESLA BM560), R. -    (!)

     ,       10.    ,        (    Q-)      .            .

  -      R. Q-,                Q-  30-50%! ,   .
=======
*ua3aoh*,      Q- (         ) -    .
----------------------
     30 (  , )   :

1.    -   !       ,      **      -,       . 
2. -  .
3. -  ,      ,     .
4. -    .
5. -   .          -      .
---------
    D=80   **   d=8,      8,    30  Qxx=~950.

    (     -)         ,   Qxx=~550.    42% !
   -      30!      !

----------

Valery12,

----------


## LY1SD

> 


  - .   ** *Q  *     ()  (h) .   ,  . 



> ,


     .
 ------------
 Q-  Qxx    .  ,       , ..   . , Q-,  .       (!)     Q-.

----------



----------


## serg057

(  ,    ),        .          ,     ,        .          , ..   , ,  ,     ,  ,    ,      .      ,   ,      .     ,    .         ,           , , ...      (  ,    ..),   .   ,   ,          ..  -    ,     ,  .

----------


## SVd2004

,   10, 20, 30 ,       .

----------



----------


## LY1SD

> ,       ?


,   .     d=8    (   ,      , hi!).   ,    .

        - ,     3       80 (   )      Q-  .

       Qxx  ( !),      ,      .      .     .



> (  ,    ),        .


  ,    -      .



> !   ?


   42%.   .    *    -. 
*    (          !),    -?  -  !



> ,   10, 20, 30 ,       .


... :::: ...    ** .     ,   - .         Q-,   30.    ,     Qxx   , hi!

----------


## Valery12

> ,   10, 20, 30 ,       .


   !

      ,        ,    .
( )

  , ,    ,         .
       " ".
 - ,       :Smile:

----------


## serg057

,     ,       .



> ,    -      .


    ?

----------


## LY1SD

*h.,*  Q       .    . 

   -   Q   -      .  100500 .     . ,   . 



> ?


  , ,      - - ,     .    ,        .     ,       .   ,   Q      3,5  (!).        .       .
*.
------------
*


> 


   ,     . 
   .  Q       h.
-------------
    -     -1103   ( ).  ,    -     - (  ),  ,   - -   ,  .    -  -  - **.       .  ,  .

----------

LMHM, UA4NE

----------

*serg057*,          " " ( )

 :Smile:

----------

Valery12

----------


## serg057

:    .        .

----------


## serg057

> ,  -5


      ,   ,  ,        144    ?




> " " ( )


    ,   42  :  -  .

----------

serg057

----------


## LMHM

> ,    -    - (  ),  ,   - -   ,


   .      ,        .     ,    -  .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,   ,  ,        144    ?


         ,       (  ?)  . 4      3           

   :     /            .

----------

serg057

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## LY1SD

> :    .        .


------------
_"  ,     (, )     ,   hg :_

*hg = 2π*Ν*SP**Q/ λ ,*


_ Q-   (  Q=15...50)"._

----------

serg057

----------

IG_58

----------


## serg057

> -     .
> (  )


  - !         - ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


-...      .

----------

IG_58

----------


## serg057

> ?


 ,  .     , ,    .   .    ,          . .

----------


## LY1SD

> 42  :  -  .


 .   42%    "  "  " ,     - ".           7-,       .     ,      .



> ,          . .


    -    30.        . ,      ,   Q   . 

------------
     h. - *,   .*

*h = 2π*Ν*SP**Q/ λ*

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY1SD*, 


> *h.,*  Q       .    . 
> 
>    -   Q   -       .  100500 .     . ,    .


   ""  ""...
   h     . .      .   . .   ,       .
   ,   , ..  ..   . ,    . , ..      "".
  112673        550  950,             %  ,   ,  " "    ,   ..  =       .

*Valery12*, 


> .
>     .


    "   "     .   ,   1% (    ,  ),     10 ,    ,               .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


      = 1,    .        (    Q,      ,       ).

Q    Q-,     .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## serg057

> ?


     ,    .   ,      .




> ,         ..


        ,   80  30 . ,  ,     .

----------

serg057

----------


## RC3XG

14.137,   RX9CQV ().     20- ... 59+5/100 .   ...  . 
,     ...   . ,      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 


> (    Q,         ).


       . ,          ,      ,   ,      ?

----------

serg057

----------


## LY1SD

> 80  30 . ,  ,     .


  . *        .*
     ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

.  .      Q -   ,    .



> "


  .    .            . 
  -  .     .



> ()


  . *  (,   ..)   ~1   * .
 ,   () -    ,    .

* 0,25 .*

----------


## LY1SD

> " "


        - ,   ..



> .


...     .    0,31-0,33 ,       , . 
-------
**  *   0,1     0,24 .*
********************  *******
,            Q  h.

"_ [1],                          ...:
_
**
*(17)*
*:*
*Q    ;
      , .
*
* ,        Q     * *:

***
*(**18)**
:
*
*n      ;
S   ,  , 2;
    , /;
Q           ;
c     ".
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*

----------

IG_58, serg057, UA4NE

----------

> ,         ...


    ,       ,        ""     ""

----------

R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

----------


## 240

> "   [1],                          ...:


 (    ),    ""    :     .
        ?.               .

----------

Valery12

----------

serg057

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 ? ,     ?     0,25 ,   .   ,  -   .



> ""    ""


     -.           ().

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 ? ,     ?     0,25 ,   .   ,  -   .



> ""    ""


     -.           (). 



> 


   ,   .        ,   .  -.
 -,      .     ,   Q    . 

  ,        (,    ), ** *   ,    (P=U2/R)*    ,  ,    , . 
---

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,        Q        ** :





> *               ...*:


    .       . ,   *.
*
   ,  ""       (     -     ) , ,    .

h   .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


 .     - " ".

   -    .       .     .    ,      :Smile:    -     .

         (  ) -     .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,   80  30 . ,  ,     .


 2000  2001,    -   , ,  ,  -  .     75- ,  . 35,    ,   -    ,  -  ,  ,   -    ,      ,  -            ,  - .. .    ,  -   2, - -  . , ,  - QSO,      ,  - ,  ,     15- 20,    5/8 + " ".   ,    4 (      )    ,   ,  .

----------

serg057

----------


## Valery12

> .


  :Smile: 

  7..14         ,     21   9:1     .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 


 .  .    .          .     . :Razz: 
  .       .,      8-   .             .      \ "  ,    .         . 
     -            .... :Razz: 
   .     ?,  .       Ϩ ,    .  (  )   Ϩ            (    .     .      ""    .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> -     0.085     ..
> 
>  .  .
>        "".
>             -   ,   ,        .
> ....,      .....
> (      )


   ""   .
  ""       ( ).        . :Razz:

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 2


         ,  Ϩ    .
         (L  LC  )        .    1,5            FM .
     14   .    "-"      .  1,6.    25 1,5  Ϩ  .    100 3.   
         .


*  14 ():*




> ,  ""      -  " ".


    (      .   )  ,      DX

----------


## LY1SD

> 7..14         ,     21   9:1    .


     . ?

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

*Valery12* ,   .           ". :Razz:

----------


## UA4NE

> ,   1226


    ,          (    ) -      : ,       .       .

     ,   ,      -))

----------


## Valery12

> ,          (    ) -      :


 , .
,  ,    .




> 


 ** ,      LW.
       .
       " "   :Smile:

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


   ,          (*    0.085 ) "* "     .

----------


## Valery12

> (    0.085 ) " "     .


,     ..
    ,    .
           .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ,    ,


  ,          , ,       .
     .

,  ,   ,          :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
      .
(,     ,         )

----------


## Valery12

> LW.


   ,   ,    ?   :Smile: 

     LW  LOOP   .
    ,       LW.

.
      ,     .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,   ,       ,      -  .       Q    ,  .


,       .             ?

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ....   25 ....  145,520            145,525- 145,500    ...     25...


 ,      2     2,5 .           ,       ,,     . .,           .

----------


## LY1SD

-  ,       . 

   ,     ,  -    ()  .  -    ,    .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,      .  ,  .     .


 ,     ,       .                  (  ),             .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> (   ,      ),   ,    ,   . 
>    (   ),    .


  ""  ,    , h.            1 . :Razz: 
    ,     1/2  .

----------

serg057

----------


## LMHM

> ,  ,   ,        
>    .       .


,  ,         .      .        ,      .

----------

LMHM

----------


## UA4NE

,     ( )      ,         .

===

  -   ?     .         .        -  .

----------


## UA4NE

> . ,   .  .       -.   -   .


,  .      (+jX)   ,            (-jX).    .

    -        ,    .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


     (   )  .            .    ,    .

      .  .         .

**   .          .

----------


## 240

> -    ()


 ,     . - ,    ,    .
   ,     .
        ,        .  -      .  ,   ,      .
    ?
   ,   .

----------


## Valery12

> ,       -


-  ......:


*"...           .    ,  ,   -.  , ,        ...."

*http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%E0%FF/page2*

     ! *

----------


## Valery12

> ,     .                      .


   .
      ,       .

----------


## serg057

""19  38 . . 13 ""    :http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/_CLASSES...ki_(rus.).html

----------

Valery12,

----------


## LY1SD

> .


    .   9-   2-       . *        ,     .*   "" 41,5      -.    -  ""  ,      -... :Laughing: 
-    H-  .   ,   E-.
-----------------



> " "



  . .    .      ,   .    , -         ,        E- .
    ""    .



> 22     -          ,    ""



    -  ', '...      "-".

----------

> ""


     ,     




> "-"


               "   "  "  " (  )

    ,   ,        22 
    (     )
     1)  2)

----------

LY1SD, mmom, serg057,

----------


## LY1SD

> 22


   .            .      ,        ,   "   -     ".   - .

 -        " ",   ,         . 

       (~120  ~140)   ,    ( )   .    ,            ,        ( ). ,   ,     . 
    .

 -         .     (  ,  ),   :
 Q=Xl/R.   !    ,     .      .
    ,     .

'   .     ,     .    : *   -  -      .* ,   ( )     .

*  19 ():*




> 


    KODEN KS-540  . -       ,       90 ,        .     ,    ,  .          5,  .
  -  .   -        . 
---------------

----------


## LY1SD

( ,    ).   ,     ,    ..    ,   "-",        ,   .
 ,   .    .
------------
 ,  .
http://www.cqham.ru/gonio.htm

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 
³    1226      ,    . -    .     .     .         , , .   ..,          (       ).             .    (       .  .  ,    ,  . ).
:  "  " (   ),    (  )    ,    ,        ,   .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


   .  ,     ,      ( 2- )       .              (      ).           :Smile: 

 -       (  ,    ),                 .

----------


## UA4NE

, !

,      _  -_.   ,   ,    (  ,   -  )    5 .    .




> ?


      1997      -))

----------


## UA4NE

> " " .


  :Smile: 

      ,        .      ,  .



   (    ).

            -   .   . ,       () .

      MMANA.    -    .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ,        .      ,  .
> 
> 
> 
>    (    ).
> 
>             -   .   . ,       () .


    .         *Valery12   
*  ()    \   ,  .             . 
              ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> ( )    ?


         0.5..0.7.
    1..1.2.
   0.5..30 .
(  ,     )




> ,        .      ,  .
> 
> 
> *  .*
>    (    ).


,    ...  :Smile: 

    .
 ,   ,   ** ,       ** . 
(        :Smile: )

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

[QUOTE=Valery12;18508  59]         0.5..0.7.
    1..1.2.
   0.5..30 .
(  ,     )


    6   
      LR  .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ""   17.2 ?


  () ,     .
 , (  )    ().
77,7    ,      1500     .       /,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      
>    ,


.  . "  " -   .



> ""   17.2 ?


 ** ? ,       .       ?  
       ,  -  ""?
_"  , ..."_ ()
----------------



> 77,7    ,      1500     .



,  .   - 77,5.    ,         .     ,    ,    0,1 (!).

  , ,     .     (  )    .       .        ,   ,    .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

> "  " -


            .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


,       ?    ?

   ,         .

----------

Valery12

----------


## LY1SD

> ""      ?


 -      17,2    .    ... :Laughing: 




> 77.5  ,      ( 78 )


 ,   .    120. 
       20.     .   ,  ,       ... :Laughing:

----------


## LY1SD

> -2  ()           400-4000 .


     ,    ,   .     -    (-...).     ,        .
,      ,  ""    -   -   , .  "".

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

UA4NE  ,    .

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!
    143 . 
         /.
,  - .
        .

----------


## Valery12

> /.


      " ".
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...CA%E8%F2%E0%FF

      , .
     ,     ,    .
    ,       .

..
    MLA-30       .
   ,        ...  :Smile:

----------

R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

----------


## UA4NE

__    ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


', '....    ,       DL2KQ.     ** .

      .    ,  , ,                . 
     -         ,   . 
       .     LED-,     ,      4.

    10-12           ** .   , ,    .     .     .
-------------
    ,    (   )    .   ,           ,    -  .  , hi!...

*        " "*... 

    -      -.     . .

*"       " -*    .   "".
      -  -  "   ",  - "  "    , - ""  ""   ..       .

  -,  20 ,  "" 4,5 (    4- )      45 .  .    . -   . 

 ,     ,    , -  LW   . 
  LW    .   ,     .        LW - .

    ""   FM-. -       ,    .   !     ...   . .

        .   -   ,           .

----------


## IG_58

*LY1SD*, ,   , .  ,       .

----------


## LMHM

> LY1SD, ,   , .  ,       .


          ,    ?    ?

----------


## Valery12

> 


 ,         ?
    , ,     :Smile: 




> "" -  LW  ~42   -2 1,25,   .         ,


    ,        .




> 2-       .


 ,  .
           .
(  -   )

*  6 ():*




> "   ",   ,   ,


   .
   SDR-      ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,         ?
>     , ,


     ,     .  .

       ( ,   !) 

             . 
    . *    ,   .*  ,   .

  - *      .*

       .     :



> , .  ,       .

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

*LMHM*,  . 
       ,   . ,   ,     ,   . 
, ,    ,          ,     ,    .      .

----------


## serg057

, . ,        ,       . (   ),      +      , ..   ,   .  350          ,   .        1,5 - 2 ,    .     ,  ,  -          .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*, ,         ,   .     . 
      ,               ,  .     /  .  

,             ,   ,  ,           ,     , ,   ,  ,      .

----------

> ,   7-


      ""     (,   )    7  .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,   ""?       ,     , ..       - .

----------


## IG_58

, .. -     -          /.  

 ,         ,     :Smile:

----------


## mmom



----------


## mmom

. \\ \

  99%     .   -    .

----------


## LY1SD

> 99%     .


   . *  .*
-------------
  .  100500     .   ,   ,  " ".
------------



> ,  ,     ,  .


.  * .*

----------


## 3

> /


      ,          (/     ).
   3 ,    /        14    14000/3 = 4667!       ?

----------

UA4NE

----------

> **    .


 




> ..         /


    / ,    





> ,   .


  " "   " "    
  ,      ,                 




> ""


 ""   rbu (66.666 )   ,   ,   ,    




> /.


,     ,      (  ) 


**

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

,           . , ,      .

    ,      .

        -      .                   (  ) ,  .      .    ,       -    .

  ,     ( ),   ,    .      -            .

----------


## LY1SD

> -      .


', '.    .         17 ,           .
----------
    ,    -    ,  QTH,         ,   .

          LW  ~42.    ,        .

----------

> ,


   , /

----------

> ,


    ,  ,

----------

mmom

----------


## 240

> , .. -     -          /.


 ,   .
  ,         .
    .    ,    .
  ,             , ,  10 .
      ,    .
 !
       10 .
   - (   )  .
                 .
                .
   ,     ,               ,   ( ),      . 
          .         .
        .
     ,       -     ?
  ,  ,        . :Smile:

----------

inter02, Valery12

----------


## IG_58

*240*,   ,  ,  ,         ,   , .. ,   .   -       .   ,   ,        ,   .

----------

2019 ,  ,         ( )
    29 

     ,           
     ""

      ,     (  ,  20000x700)
8ecd4e204152f460c90ad2025bab4945.png.7z

----------

mmom

----------

RA9SVY

----------


## 3

> 14  **





> 3,


    ,   .  



> **

----------


## LY1SD

-  .     .    - , .
---------
   ,       7   ...   -  ?
      50     80-  .

----------


## IG_58

*3*, "" -  - ?  ,   ""?    ?

----------


## _

> 7   ...


   -   7      ,  ,         5 50- ,        ,      50 ...  ,        , , ,    ,     - ?

----------


## LY1SD

> .,


....   ...     ,      .  .
,    -    -  ().

  - *    H-*.    (  ),      H-,     -    1    ,   . 

,   10.     H-       10 ,         .  H-    . 
               ,     ,     .

 E-      , ,    . 

 E-     - **  ,   ,    - ,  . 
        ,    (H-) . 
    ,  -      () . 
*       .
* 
     ,   "",  ,    E- ()      H- () -.    * .*

          ?
------
   . " " :

_"  (magnetic loop) -  ,            ,        ".
_-----
_"  .         , . 
 .       ( ),  , , ".
_--------------------------------



> ,        , , ,    ,     - ?


     ,    . 
           .   12           -.

    -,       .     LW (12)   -   2 .   250-300    (   )   33-35.

  ,  LW       ( ).     ,   "".   () -LW    ,   .     .

        ,             .
------------
   - (,    ),     . , DL2KQ. 
     -  .      -  32-  64- .         Java Runtime.

----------


## Valery12

> !   !


,   .

   2,     64, ""  -  ,    .
 -     ?    :Smile: 
**    ,   ** -.

*  10 ():*




> ,        , , ,    ,     - ?


    .
   10,   ,    1:9   .
,    ,       .

----------

LY1SD

----------

,   " " " "
 -  
 - 
   ,     () 

    ,      ..      ()
          ,            (    ,    )
   /  ,

----------


## Valery12

> ,


,        :Smile: 
  ,  **      .
        ,      .

  ,        -,    .
(      :Smile: )
            .
      -.
(    )

----------

LY1SD

----------


## IG_58

- -     .  ,  , , ,   ,    . 

  ,       ,    ,   ,    .

,          ,           ,     -   ,    - . 

      ,      ,        (    !)    -  - .

----------


## IG_58

*3*,  ,  **  ,             -.

    ,       ,   ,       ,        .

----------


## IG_58

*UA4NE*,   .   -    .  ,  "  ",  ",  ".

----------


## IG_58

*UR5ZQV*, , .
        ?

----------


## mmom

https://vpayaem.ru/circuits_voenprom.html

----------

UT1LW, UT4UCM

----------


## serge/

160-40 .            .       ,      ,      .            ,    3-6     ,    .    ,          .      .  ,       ,        .          60 .    .       80 .   57 .        ( 6.5 .   )     10 .    1,5 . .  80 .  1/8       .            zl c  600 .   ,  .    57 . 2 .      ,       .

----------

Valery12

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

_..,           .
_    ?
        ,           .
           ,        3-34,      .       .   

_   .    .
_     ?            ?

----------

LY1SD, UT4UCM

----------


## Valery12

> ,      ?           .


- ,       :Smile: 

  ,       ..
   ,  .     ,     .
(   7 )
          .
      "".

 ,        ,   .
     ,    .
  7           20.
(   -  "", ,    )

*  6 ():*




> ,       -         .... ?


 ,         ,      .
   ,       .
         .
(,          :Smile: )




> ?


 ,       :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      .


  E-  ,   ,  H-   -     H.          H.
-----------



> -  -       .


 .         E-,    H. 
*         .*

       .
========



> .  . ,    ...


 .       .          .   ,    (, ,     )      .   "". 
,    ** ,         .



> ...


  .   .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


*Valery12*  ,                .      .    .    145,5           .            ()    .             .         /   .
     145     .    800    .     140.250  ,     .      . 5  25   600.         .        ,  .
    ()       ? :Razz:

----------


## UA4NE

,   .  ,       ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,       ?


 ... ,    ,      ... ,    (  ),        .
----------
     ,      ?  -  ... 

     -             *      .*    ,    .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

> https://vpayaem.ru/circuits_voenprom.ht  ml


*mmom,*    ,     ?  ,    ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,   .  ,       ?


,     ...
(   )

    ,    ,  .132.
 9.7, " ".

        .
     ..
 ,      ,     !
*    .
*
"  -  ".




> 


  ,      ?

----------


## RootKiiit

*Valery12*, 



> ,      ?


! !!! :Super: 
" " ? :Crazy: 



> .






> ,      ,     !

----------


## IG_58

> *IG_58*, 
>  ,    ,      /    (    +).


,     ,   ,         ?   ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      ?


,     :

 (, )       , **     ( ).           ,   . 

*      ,  -       ,      H-.*

*         .        .   "".
*----------
    ,       ,   ,      :

          . (   ,     ).           ,    .

  -  -     (, , -  ..),    ( )  (  -  1413,   ),   ,        .           .      ,  ,     (""),    . 

  -      (,  ),  H-           .

,  . 
------------
*..*.             .

 ,       "   ".       *           ,      -   .
*          !
--------
     - ()    , *       H-,       , , ,*   -   (   )     *H-* -     -. 

   ,    (   )  ,     . ..      . 

       (,        ),      , ..       . 

        (   ),                .
============



> ,    ,   ,     .              .    ,   .      . -   -   .


        . 
  , hi!                8-9 .          .     .
       - 100,       3,5.  ,      -  .  .    .
-------
             . *.*   ,    .

           .     ,  ,  .
                     .
---------------



> ,          ,  .


 .

----------

mmom, UA4NE

----------


## Skiff

> ,  ,      .


 ,     ::::

----------


## Skiff

> .    .


,   . *Valery12*      ,     ,    .    :Razz:

----------


## Valery12

> H-


     -      :Smile: 
        -.
 -      ..

    ,     .
     .

----------


## UN7CI

(  )     -    ,    , .    ,      .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      .


  ,   -   ,      .
 ------------------
   ,            ,    .    (   )  . 



> , .


   , *.*



> (  )


.    - .

----------


## Valery12

> ..,  .


.
   .
   .
 :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

*UN7CI*,    ,   .  .  ,  .
--------------



> , ,   .


  .       .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


,  - ,      ,     ,   - .

  " ",     ,        .
    .
   ,       .  "   "  1960 .    .
----------------

----------

mmom

----------

"" (       )
      ,       

   ,  
   ()   (0      600- ,    )
1) -
2) -
3) 
   ,      (   ,  )



   (      ), 10000500,  -    
2021-09-11_.png.7z

,   (   )

----------

LY1SD, mmom

----------

LY1SD, mmom, Valery12

----------


## LY1SD

> 2-  .


 ,   ! :Super: 

   (    ).         -  ( )  .         (,   )   .          .
 ,          -   .
-------
   4    .    ,   . ,   ( ) -     (  )  66,6(6) .     SMV-11 - .
-----------
     SMV-11 (, RFT, 9-30, 0,1)     . 
      9  1600,   1600  30.   ,           . 
        ,    **       ,     H-    ,      .

----------


## UN7CI

> 2-


       ,    .   ( 4.17)   -  . 
 , ,                    ,     . 
 ,   ,    ,   ,     ,             .

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ,


  ,    .
 ,  /   .




> " "  ,      ,     .


    " ",      .
      .
    .
(     ,  )

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ?


    ,   -   .
     ,     ""  .
        ,      .
      1.2   .

 ,       ,          .
           .
,    DX-   ,       .

 :Smile:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ,        60-70,       - 18-20


      .
            .

        .
      .

----------


## Valery12

:Smile: 
      ""    ..
       .

----------


## Valery12

.
    .

,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


    ,   . -    .     -  ,       .   .
------------



> ?


 ,  :



> (, *  )*


    10 . ,     ,    .    ,       , ..  5.       2,      .
-------------



> .


  ,         .     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## LY1SD

" "              .     ,      .  -,      H-    (  0,1   ).     H-      0,25 .

          (   ,    ),   *     .*     ,   . 
,    D=50     1,5-2.    ,   -      .           70!       ,    .

----------


## Skiff

> 0 ,          . .


 ,   ,    ,     ,   ? :Smile:     .8,   .  .7.  .   :Razz:

----------

UA4NE

----------


## LY1SD

> . Ϩ ""     145


   ""   , ,            .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,


    ?          (  )        .    ,        (  )    .        .

----------


## UA4NE

,         ?      ,     .

  (,  )        -       (   )    ,  ,    .  - .

    .      -     .    Skiff.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UA4NE

> ,   ?


 -  .     .

         ,        .     .               ,    .

    ,    ,       ,      -  ( )         .      (  ,     .).

-                .

----------


## UA4NE

,            .      ,             .

----------


## Skiff

> ,        .


,    ,       90 .   ,   .    ,   .      .   ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


 !  .       . 
    .    " ".  ,   . :Razz: 





> .


 .



> ,            .


  (     )     /    ""(       ).
          ""?       (,   ).         .  
    ,        ,  Ϩ  .    .  .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> , ,     **   ,    "".


 / .    /           (         ).         (). 

      -    Short wave  SW,      HV     SW (   ).     . :Razz: 




> , ,     **   ,    "".


 / .    /           (         ).         (). 

      -    Short wave  SW,      HV     SW (   ).     . :Razz: 



> ,  .    .    -    ,          .
>     .


   .    ?,

----------


## LY1SD

> .   !


 .    H-   (   )      ,     . 
     ,    -  .   -   ().    -  ,   "-" (   )     . ,      . 

     -  ,          .     .

,   .

----------


## LY1SD

, .    .



> ,


 -  ,         -  .   ,    E-   . 
        .
----------
,      ,    . .

----------

IG_58

----------


## IG_58

,   . 

  .    . 

       130-2 (  -  20              2  -   ,   ,  -   .

      -  7 .      -     .     .  ,  . 

  ,      Z-Match,      . .   ,   .     .       S-     /.  ,    .    ,   . 

   . .   ,   ,    ,   /  . 

: Z-  .  ,    ,  ,   . 

*Valery12*,    ,   ,  ,      ,   ,       .    ,      ,        .   ,    (   ) . -,  . 

 :  ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> 2


   - ,          .    -  .  ** .   .
    .  ,      .



> : Z-  .  ,    ,  ,   .


 . 
           /. ,   2    ( !).    2    .      . ,     ,    .

      ,    50 .  -   .

** (/   ),         ,     . 

    ()       (  ).  ,       ,     . -   ,           (  ..)   .
-----------------------



> ,


 ** ,    .       .      .
   , "   ".

----------


## LY1SD

> -     1000,   10 .


    ?



> 130-2    0,8      .


 160  80   .   20    Q .  ,   ,  .       .
--------
,    106-6 () Qxx  440-450   1 (  ~4). -       . 
  , , 14,   ~31.    ,  Qxx.     ~2  .

----------

IG_58

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 ,   -326- (~1:50)   311- (~1:100)               . 
    ..   .  .
,   70-,      4-1 ( -),       .  ,  ...     .
------------



> ( = 1000) 10    0,5  ,   ,    .          ,  -     ,    . ..,     1:1.


 ,        ?     R. ?

   ,    ,  .

----------


## Valery12

> ,   -326- (~1:50)   311- (~1:100)              .


        ,    -   :Smile: 
      .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*, 
       ,    ?

----------


## IG_58

*LY1SD*, ,      .  ,      :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIYDPdvEydw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYlVFoNJx9k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIEWrCiHo3w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_e2EDi-b0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6L4yCgae38
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvNNfTVvhOY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLfIhMWlwrM

----------

LY1SD

----------


## IG_58

> ,        ?     R. ?
>    ,    ,  .


   , ..       ,   50 ,  50,          (  ),        (.. ).      -613   .  , - ,    ,   .    ,  .

----------


## LY1SD

,      ( ),    () .  ,       - .      ,  ,  ,     "-".

----------


## UA4NE

> " " ?


 .         .  - .  ,      ,    .    , ,   .

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


, .    ,      .  ,    ,       .

===

         . ,         ,    ,        .       ,   .

----------


## UA4NE

> ,      ?


 .    .        Yagi      .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


,      .       ( ),   .    (),   .    ,      .      , ..    .   ,       .

    -           ,      .   - ,      .

----------

,         -?
     ,   ,   ,     
    ?




> 


 
""   
   (   )

----------


## SVd2004

,       .
    ,     .
   ,    .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> ?


,             ,        :Razz:

----------


## UA4NE

> ,         -?


    .    , ..          .    (  )  ""  .         , ..      .

  ,     :Smile:

----------


## mmom

\\ \1965\


,        -.

  .,   ,       ( ).   .
..,      ?

 .doc




> ,       . *.*


.          . ,  ,   .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

[QUOTE=LY1SD;1852065]
   ,    - -        ,         ** .    ,        **  ,      .   Q-.

  -  ,          . 

             /   (   )
    .    ( ,   ),               ,     .              . :Razz: 

               .               .
         ()Ϩ,   .

*  15 ():*




> ,      .       ( ),   .    (),   .    ,      .      , ..    .   ,       .
> 
>     -           ,      .   - ,      .


   -      .  ?       ?         ?     .          .

----------


## mmom

> (,  ) -      . ,   .


,   .  :             %  ...

----------


## mmom

> ,   H-. 
> 
> 
>   ,    ,  -  .     -    ... 
> 
>  60-              ,   - 50-60           . !...



    ,       ...


 .        ,      -  ,  - - .
-

----------


## Valery12

> ?     E-?  ,       ,   ,     H-.


,          .
 ,        :Smile: 
 ,         .
     .
(   :Smile: )

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

> -      .  ? ...         ?


 .      -  ,     .

===

          ()  ,        .    , ..    .

        ,     ,         ,        .              "-".     -,    105.

 .    ,     ,         .     -     .

       "".

----------


## Valery12

.

----------


## Valery12

> ,


  ,         :Smile: 
  10   220   ,    ,    .
 ,           .
(   )

----------


## sks99

> .         ,      Coil32,      .         ,       .
>  -   ,    :


 , ,  -.  ,          _0.5 < L/D < 2_ -_._

----------


## sks99

> ,  ..


 ,

----------


## Valery12

-      " ".
(   ,   )

----------


## LY1SD

> , ,  -.  ,          0.5 < L/D < 2 -.


 ""?   , .



> ,          .


 .
 ,     "" ** . ,           .        ,      ,       (    )  . .
   - 4-     .        ( 4- )   ,      1,5   .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ?         .


,       :Smile: 
()
  ,    ,,        .
( ,    )

 .
      ..

----------


## LY1SD

,    .      :
*https://coil32.ru/self-capacitance.html
*
    ""   :

-------------
    ,     ( )     ,   . -            .    ,       - .

     ()        ,   ""  .             .
 " ".         .
========

 ,    .   .

  ,    Q- * ,*    (3-63)  Q- TESLA BM560, **     .     ,    .    8,9,    2,4.      .

         ,       Coil32.    ( ,  ,   ),      .         Coil32,  .     .

,   Q-  ,           Q-.
    (..    ),           ,    " ".
    3-63  (   )    (  )  66,6(6) (    4  ,    ),        . 
66,6666666.....   3   200 " ".        5      1.   .

----------

> 


      ?
     ,         ,

----------

> 


   ""    " "

----------


## sks99

> -     .    .


 https://vpayaem.ru/information20.html :   = 10, .  = 10,     .   1       D=L:     = 0,46,        https://coil32.ru/self-capacitance.html Cs = 0.46 * D().    -   ?

----------


## Skiff

> ,           .
> (   )





> ,    ,,        .
> ( ,    )


,      ,        1- ,            ,     .    .     ,  ... :Crazy:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> , -     (  ),       ,    .


,            .
   ,   .
(  )
 :Smile: 
     -      .

    220,   ,      .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 220,   ,      .


         ,   80-90    ,       . :Razz: .      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,


  !
   ,              :Smile: 




> 1-


 d(-_-)b,   .

----------

UA3MCH

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> *mmom*,    -    .  :
> https://coil32.ru/self-capacitance.html


 


> ,     ( )      ,         .


 
      :
*         .                              .*
_ , ""     ,   ,        

_*LY1SD*                   1/4.       . 
      /  .
            ,   Ϩ    .  .

----------


## Valery12

> 


  :Smile: 

   ,        . 
    .
(   )
     ,        
*  !

*   ...?,   ...

P.S.
      ,  ""    :Smile:

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

.    ?  :Razz:

----------


## LY1SD

.     ,         .    .     " ",      .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> -          .


    ,        .
        .                   (    )     SMV 11     .     ?

*  16 ():*

*LY1SD *  "_  " _       50 %             .        ,                .    . :Razz:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY1SD*, 


> , ...      . 
> -------------
>   ( ),


,    20   ,    ,          ,    ,     ,   100.

----------


## Valery12

> ,


  .
   ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*IG_58*, , 


> - ,   ?
>     ,


     ,       ""        .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


   .  . 
       ,  .     , ,  .
,    ,    ,         .  ,            . 



> 


   .  ,   .      ,  -       ,    ().
---------



> .





> .



"  ..."    ,      .           .     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 


> .    ?


,     160 .     .

----------


## IG_58

.  168 .   .
,  ,        ,    , ,    ?

----------


## IG_58

-,  , ..        .  ,    , , .     ,    . 
, ,  , ..  ....   ::::

----------

LY1SD, ua3rmb

----------


## mmom

> ....      ,    , ,  ...



 ...     :Sad:

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .   .


 ,         (   )
    (  )       .
            ..   0    .

        ,       . 1/2   . 
    .
     .
   . 73!

----------

mmom, Tadas

----------

> .. -       (.. )  **  ,   ...


        - , ..   "".  ,   
     ""      .  0,25   .
      ,         ,       ""  .
    . 
           ?     ?

        .. ,   .    .

----------


## LY1SD

> (  )       .


  , -  ? 



> .


    , ** .  .

     , ,        -      .  50 .       ,     .  *     -    .*
, -  , .

     ,             -   ,     ,    . 
         ,      . ,   , .



> ,       . 1/2  .


   ,        ? ,          . 
            -,           .        .
        .          .
,   ,      ?



> .


   ?   .  ,  , hi!...



> .


          .

----------


## ua6agw

> .         (      ).
> 
>    ( )         ,   .         .      ( )       .


  !
              .      http://samlib.ru/u/ua6agw_g_a/a3.shtml
 , ,       ML.
 73!

----------

Valery12

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*, 


> .
>       .


       ,        :Smile: .

----------


## Valery12

> , ,      ML


,   ,  .. .          ,    :Smile: 
     ,     .
(    :Smile: )

  !

----------


## UA4NE

*ua6agw*, (    )




> ,   ,       ,      ,     .      ** ,     .
>         ,   ,    ML,        ,         .  ,      ,        .   - "   ,   ".    , **  *      .*


** . ,     ,        ,           . ,    .    MMANA.

            ,       .    ML    ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

*ua6agw*,     (     ):
_":      ,         ,     , ,   ,     .".
-----------------
_           -    **        ,      .
   (   )       Q   !

----------


## UA4NE

,   ,      .      MMANA.   1/4     ,    .        . 

    ,   ,      -))

UA6AGW     .             .

----------


## UA4NE

ML   ,        . ,   .

*  10 ():*




> .  ( )  ,         150-200     .


           ,        .  ,      .   100        500 ,      . 

    ""      2      .        ,    ,        :Razz:

----------


## rz3qs

> ?


   .

----------

R3KHC (RA3QLZ), UA4NE,

----------


## UA4NE

> " "


  .  ,          (, "").      ,      " ".  ,        .

   ()         .        .

===

  ,            .      .        ,  -   :Razz:

----------


## UA4NE

> ,      .        .


 !  !    :Razz: 

     ,    .    ,  .  ,       .  ,       .

----------

> 


    (4-18   ),    ,     
 :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

> 21,   ;


C   -   -    ?       ?    -))

  .

----------


## R3DDL

> *...* .   ,    (     ) (    ,      )....


: ,     ,      ,    ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R3DDL*,       "   ,  ",  "     ".

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*,  ,         .     "",    ,   ,          5  (    ,   ),     , -        :(.         ,  - -    .        (        ,    ,   , ,      ,   )   ,    ,           ,     ,     .

----------


## Valery12

,  ,    .
    .

----------


## UA4NE

> ?  ....


,      .




> __  _    ( )        _


   ,         .          (L << )         .       , .     2.6 )

  __ 

    (   )          .       ,  .

----------


## mmom

> , .


 -    -  .

----------

mmom, UR5ZQV

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


  ,    MMANA        .
        .
     "  ",     . :Razz: 
           .     .
  ,  H            
.      .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


  ,   .  ?   :Razz:  

MMANA    -,      .   ,    ,   .     ,         ,  MMANA   .      "".

  -         .     ,       ""   - ,   .

  , . 88.     -   .



.    ,    .     "   ",  2, . 250.



,   .       ,   - MININEC  .      -))

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> -    -  .


.
** ?
(    ,     )
  ,        ,   .




> -.


    .
 :Smile: 




> ,       ""   - ,   .


  ,       .
..,         .

----------

> 


  :Sad: 

*R3KHC (RA3QLZ)*,   mmana, mininec, nec2 (    )
     ,

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## lado

.
https://r4f.su/hf/antena/activHF.html   :
 -   ,   - 1   , -        2,5-3,0 ...     ()  ?
 -    -      1   40(.. 20+20):3  20:3?
 -  L1    VT1  VT3    .       ?
 -   VT2  VT4        (    BFR93   )?

----------


## UA4NE

*lado*, 

1.   ,    .
2.   ,          .  ,      50 . 
3.    ,   .   - ,        ,    L   .    -   .
4.     .        :Wink:

----------

lado

----------

lado

----------


## LY1SD

-                .
,   30        300.

----------

lado

----------


## Valery12

> "     1        1... 100 ."


   ,         1..30 .
   ,   .

----------

lado

----------


## lado

> ,         1..30 .


   (   - 1 )      ,      ,   . /   "" , -   ...

----------


## LY1SD

> , -   ...


   ,      .

----------


## RN3GP

,       ? https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Ant/Ac...enna%20eng.htm

https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Ant/PA...%20antenna.htm

----------

IG_58, lado, vladem

----------


## Valery12

> 


  .
             -         ,     :Smile:

----------

RN3GP

----------


## mmom

> -                .
> .....



 .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

IG_58, lado, LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> 


"" -          :Smile:

----------

lado, LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

...

----------


## Valery12

> .


       ,   ,   ?
         ,     .
 .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

> ,  1


  ,      .
.., ..., ....
    " ",     ,      :Smile: 




> ,          80.


      ,  - ?

http://msk.swl.su:8073/

----------

RN3GP

----------


## Valery12

> .


  ,           :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ,    ,     .


  -  -  "1.     ".

----------


## IG_58

,    .       ,     .   .




> " "


     ?     .

----------


## IG_58

> 


  :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

> UA4NE,         1/4.


,           ,   .

    .      ,       . 

   .   -          .      1/4      1/4,  1/8.      ,     .

   1/8            .     ,      .

     MMANA.        2,5  ( 5 )   14 .    ,          .   .



  .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UA4NE

> ?    ?


, .   ,    .   ?   ,    .

     .        ,         .   ,      21       . .

      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

Zoom Currents
 
   .
      . :Razz: 
   ?   MMANAGAL_Basic  .

----------


## Valery12

> ,     -))   ?


   .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


   .          .      .

===

,    -    ,      /8.  /8 -  - .        30%.

       ,       .

----------


## Valery12

> .      .


    ....
  14   .
 500 .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> 


 ,      1000 .
,      ?

*  7 ():*




> ...    .


..., ....
,    -,  !
 :Smile:

----------

LY1SD, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> .


,   , .
     ?

.
  1000 ,   .
,  !   :Smile: 

,      .

----------

Valery12

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


  ,            . 
 .    , --     :Razz: 
 .  ,     / ,   " ". 
      ,  ,    , , ,       .    ,       (),  ()     ()   .

  :          50 , 75  60 ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RV9UDO

> 50 , 75  60 ?


  .     .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .     .


  60  
  77  . .
30  . , .
          .
     .
 .  ,  .    .
   .

----------

> ,     (  ).


       ,    ,       .       .
 ,    ?       - .
       ,       ?

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

> ,    ,


" " -    -))      ""     ,    .         .        .

,    1/4   .  ,   ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,  -))


         ,     ?
 ,        ,        .
(     )
..,       .

   ,    ""   ?

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -    ?
 - https://elettronialtramonto.forumfree.it/?t=78647136

----------


## Valery12

> 2 ,   ? ?


.
 ,   .
   ,         :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 24  (494-502 )


       .
   ,        .

----------


## UA4NE

-    .   ,         .      ,      " ".

----------


## ua6agw

",   ..."
https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...54823420879995
https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?text=r3pin&path=wiz  ard&parent-reqid=16323333749647  89-11363054593511342917-vla3-1865-653-vla-l7-balancer-8080-BAL-4273&wiz_type=vital&  filmId=4970444823817  466643
 http://samlib.ru/g/grachew_a_w/indexdate.shtml

----------

Valery12

----------


## RA1AFS

> .
>     ?
>      .
>       ()    ( )?

----------

RN9RI

----------


## UA4NE

.    1:1  0,5:2        .

      .      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UA4NE

,   .       .

   ,    .       ,    .

----------

UA4NE,

----------


## Valery12

> ",   ..."


    ,  ,  .
       .

*  15 ():*




> .


  .
       ,     .
     ,   .

           .
           ,        .

            ,      :Smile:

----------

R3DDL

----------


## Valery12

,  " ".
 :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 


  ,     ,    " ".
     ,      ..

----------

LY1SD,

----------


## LY1SD

> .


, ,  ... 
   ,   .       -   ,   ~1 . 
*, * , *   0.25* . *       ,    .
*--------------



> .


  .   ,    .     ,     ,  .        .
-----------



> 


**  - -  .    .   "".



> -   ,  .   ?


    .   " "  **  ... ::

----------

Valery12

----------


## SVd2004

LY1SD
      .
     ...

----------


## UA4NE

> ""    .    ?


 ,       ,      -     .      -  ( )   (    ).             .

----------

Valery12

----------


## LY1SD

> ...


       ,      .        -       . 
    -        .    .



> .


  -     ,  , ,       .     ,         .  .

----------


## LY1SD

,   . 
    .        .

----------


## SVd2004

LY1SD "       "
     ,   .
  ...
    ,     ?
    .
   ?
    .

----------


## SVd2004

...
           ...
    ...
  ?

  .

----------


## 3

> 


   "   "  :Smile: 
(    .)

----------


## IG_58

?

----------


## SVd2004

> 


      .
     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ...


        .       .
 ,        ,   .     -?      ?  ,      ,    .



> .


 .
,         -       .   ,   .

----------

UY5VD

----------


## Valery12

> ?


         ,     .
    , -      .
  .

----------

IG_58, SVd2004

----------


## IG_58

*ua6agw*, , , .

----------


## Valery12

> , , .


    "".
   -,    .
.

 ,   ,      ..  :Smile: ..

----------


## UA4NE

> ...
>    " "


     .  , -     ?      ?    ?  :Razz: 

 , ,  ,      .

----------

> ,   .


, 
  4-4 " "  


```
"C"    "F"
207e-12    2.6e6
176e-12    2.8e6
150e-12    3.0e6
134e-12    3.2e6
116e-12    3.4e6
103e-12    3.6e6
90e-12    3.8e6
81e-12    4.0e6
72e-12    4.2e6
65e-12    4.4e6
59e-12    4.6e6
52e-12    4.8e6
48e-12    5.0e6
45e-12    5.2e6
40e-12    5.4e6
36e-12    5.6e6
33e-12    5.8e6
30e-12    6.0e6
```

   



,    ,       L=17.296 uH Cp=10.564 pF



  -         ( : , " "    )
  -       ( :      )
  -      ( :   )

 
"The least-squares fitting procedure also yields an accurate value for the effective equivalent lumped inductance."

----------

> , , .


       q-

   q-       ,        ,      http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1852199
     ,  

   ,

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> 10   : 10  0,46 = 4,6


   1    46 .
  ?

----------


## 3

*Valery12*, ,  ,  ,       .   D=1   L=0.5    --           :Smile: 
  ,  . .    *LY1SD*,    ,         :Rolling Eyes:

----------

LY1SD

----------

> ~23


,  " "  ,     




> ?


  :Smile: 
1)      
2)      (     ,   , -   ,      )   ,

----------

-,           ,  ""

 2  (    ),  750  (  )   0.2 ,     ,    5-45  (5-250  )
          -  ,

----------

UA4NE

----------


## LY1SD

?    !          .    " "   ,              .



> 23  1.


  - ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> !          .    "


,     ?
  ?
     ,     .

 ?
     ,  ""         .

*  23 ():*




> ,      .js   "32" (,      )


         ?
    " ",    .

----------


## UT4UCM

> 363866


  ,      , , - ,   ,      , -  .

*  11 ():*




> :
> -        .


     - *  .*

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,        ,        **      .       .


. ,   ,       .     (  )    .

----------


## Valery12

> "    ",


   ,    ,     :Smile: 
     -   .

----------

> ,


,

----------


## Valery12

> " ".          - . ,


 ""       .
       20.
    .

   ,  .
       ?

----------

R3-73

----------

LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

-  . ,  .

----------


## UA4NE

.    -    100   :Razz:

----------


## UT4UCM

*3*,  ,    ,       - .  ,      ,   .,    NA -   ,       -       ?

----------


## ua6agw

> ,


 .

----------

LY1SD

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

.
        - "".   :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

**, *  ?* (. , . ,      ).  **   .
--------
,        .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


**    Coil32       .   - .
----------



> -


-   ,      ,        . 
        (    Coil32),    .        !

----------


## LY1SD

**,    ? (..  )
 ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

*3*,        ?
-----------
   .   -  .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> 3   12


 1464    ~8,1     ~1470.           ,           .

   ,    60%      (  -     30%   . .
         .        -    .    .       .

----------


## Valery12

> 


  :Smile: 
,  ..

----------


## LY1SD

> 


        .    Coil32     " ".   .   .
----------------
**,   .         2,15 (C0=D*0,5=4,3*0,5=2,1  5).      .     -   3,5-4.

----------


## LY1SD

> -   .


*
Valery12*,       ,     .       Q-   3-4      .        -.

 ,     ,       . 
                 1,5  3-63,  2,4. 
          2,05.

   -,  -2 1,8 ( ,    ),    -   (    ).       .        41. C0=4,1*0,5=2,05. 
 , ,  ~*2,4.*
   15%,     .      .
--------



> -


.     .  .

----------


## LY1SD

,      .  .
**   .    10 ,  100 ,  1000. , .
** .

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

> -       ?


   .        - .            .

,  ,      :Razz:

----------


## LY1SD

Coil32     -   .     .             .

----------


## LY1SD

,   ""    .        ,   ,    .    . 
-----------
   .   -       15%.      ,          .  .

----------


## IG_58

*UR5ZQV*,    ,  . 

 -  .               -    -      ,  . ,        .        ,    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## IG_58

> -      .


     :    ,     . ,   ,   ,         , .   .




> .


 ,   -  ,     ,     .     -       . , . .




> 


    ?

----------

UR5ZQV, Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> !   ""


        ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## LY1SD

> 


...    -    .   -   ... :::: 
------------



> ?


   -     .   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*LY1SD*,  "" ,   ,   .      !
    "    ".      ,  ,           ,      (  -    - ).
:     ,      "".
2:   ,      ( -, - , ,      ),     -  ,        .     ,      ,    .      :Smile: .

----------


## RA3PKJ

*LY1SD*, , ,    .

  .          , ..     .           .
_"         .__      ,        - ."
_

----------


## IG_58

*LY1SD*,    ?      __ ?

----------


## IG_58

> .


  ,      ?

----------


## 3

> ,


 , ,  *XL = L*2*Pi*F = 0*  :Smile:

----------


## IG_58

*3*,  .      XL,     L   .

  . 

,     (    ).
*
*,  -    ,  .,     . ,                  ,          .     ,      . 
 .   ,   ,       ,  ..  - ,       :Smile: 

*  9 ():*




> .


  , ,   . "  ? !".  ,  .     ,   . , .   :::: 




> 


   .

----------


## IG_58

**, ,   . , .  ,  ,      ,    .

----------


## Oleg 9

> L   .


           .           ,        .       ,             ,           .          ,   ,         ,          :Smile: .

----------


## Valery12

> ,       ,        -      .


   .
    ,         .
 ,  " ",     .

,  , ,  ,      ,     ..

----------


## LY1SD

-     , *         .

*   -   E-   ,        , *   ,  * .    ,        .

     H-  ,  *   , *            . 

  ,  E  H    . 

      :
-----------

        ,    ,  "  ", -         ,    ,   -    ,    .        -    ,    ( ) ,   ,   , .

              - ** ,       ,  . 

         ,     (   ,    ).   (   ),    -      (   ),       .     ,     .

       Qxx.    (  )       3-3,5 (!) ,   ,    .   ,    .  - -         .      20   .  . ,      .
===============



> ,  , ,  ,      ,     ..


   . .
     .     ,     Coil32. 
   ,   -  40-50%.
       .
        Q-.       ,      .

----------

LY1SD, RA3PKJ, UA4NE

----------


## UR5ZQV

> *LY1SD*  				 				...   -, ,  !


, ,     (    ),   ,  " ",   ?    ,      3-     -.

----------

IG_58, UA4NE

----------


## Oleg 9

> , ,     (    ),   ,  " ",   ?


       ,      :Smile: .          .        -      :Smile: .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## IG_58

> 


     ? 
     ,    . ,  .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ?


  .     -   .
https://ru.mouser.com/datasheet/2/40...en-1860865.pdf
https://www.vishay.com/docs/34345/ihlp3232dz51.pdf



> Oleg 9,     ()    ?


,     . :
 
https://www.farnell.com/datasheets/2083121.pdf
https://www.farnell.com/datasheets/218286.pdf

----------

IG_58, LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> >     >     >.


 .
   Q=10,      .




> .


 - ,     "".
        .




> ,    . ,  .


 " ".
(,  )
  ,     .

----------


## Oleg 9

> " ".
> (,  )
>   ,     .


  :Smile: .     -     .     ,           ,   .       ,           ,   ,    ,       -    :Smile: .   -  ,      ,   ,   -   :::: .

----------

LY1SD

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## LY1SD

.       60-70%   .  .  ,  . *  .
*
, ,  .       ,      .    (..    )     .
-------------

----------


## Oleg 9

> (..    )     .


    ,     ,    .        ,    -   :Smile: .   ,       ,      .     ,       ,  ,            .


> .


  :Smile: .       5 ,    500    100000 (  !).              ,  ,    ,   ,   .             ,        .

----------


## 240

> -  .       .  !


 ,   :
        ,     ,      ,         ,    .
         .
             ,  .




> -  .       .  !


.      .
     ,      .
         ,  .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA3PKJ

> (   ,         )


 ?  .

             (     ).  :

----------


## RA3PKJ

.         ?    .           .

----------


## UN-NS

- . ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV, 42

----------


## Tadas

.
     Coil64 ( ).  -    .
 NanoVNA       ( ).
  - ,      . 

    30.6 ,      Coil64  18.9 .
Coil64   1   1.1 ,      -  1.35 .
   ~24      ~71 .
      50   ~0.087 .

----------

Valery12

----------

R3-73

----------


## RA3PKJ

> 


, .  ,        :!: .
 ,  .

----------


## 240

> .
>            27 .
>          28 .


 ,      .
  ,     ,     27     ,         (   ),      .

*  5 ():*




> ...,  ,  !
>          ,    .


  ! 
   . :Smile:    ,           .
         .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  .


      ,       ?       ?
---------
9  ,      **  *    .*         .   ,    ?     ,   .        .

----------


## privet

> XC=1/(2*pi*f*C),   ,


,  .    .

  100    10 .   1  30.  :

,    5 .    4,9  5,2.  :

,   "".  , ,    :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   "".



   .
    ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

.     ,   .

----------


## IG_58

*Valery12*,       XC  f. 
   , . 
    y = a + k*x,  a = 0; y = XC; x = 1/f; k = 1/(2pi*C) = const.

----------


## Valery12

, 
y =  + k*x




> .


 .

----------


## RA3PKJ

,  ?
  privet        .   ?     y=1/x   . 
   ,        .   .     .      .

----------

LY1SD, UA4NE

----------

, ...
     !
   ,   ,     

      .pdf  ,

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> 80  
>  -  .    .


      .     (  )      "́".       .    . :Razz: 
          .    ""      .     .
          90 .       .

----------


## 42

*Valery12*,     ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,   .


      ..

----------


## Valery12

> .


 ""          .
    .

----------


## Tadas

> ""          .


     35   -    .          .   ,   ,   .

----------

R3DDL

----------


## Valery12

> #1969 -  ?


   ,   .




> ?


"... , ..."    :Smile: 

        ,      .      .
               .
         , ,   ,      .

         ,       .      .




> .




 
    ,    1:1,     OSL .
    26..39     63 .
 ....  :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

,  ,       .        3-4        .    ,        R.

      .

----------

IG_58, Oleg 9

----------


## Valery12

> 


       ,    .
         "".
 :Smile: 





> -


          .
   ,      50   100   ?

----------


## Oleg 9

> " "


   ,  Z  5*10^6   ) .

----------

> 


,     108  10-2,    ,    4294A (    ,     labview  )      LCR-8110G (    ,   linux,  ),    -    usb-gpib (rs232    ),        ,                  :Smile: 
   4-4  D830

----------

EH-       ,            .       ,      .
:                              .

----------

RN3GP, UA4NE

----------


## Valery12

> ,


..
   .

----------


## UN-NS

,         -       .        !   -    !       -   .     ,       ,      ,   ?     -         .   -   ,     ,        .

----------

IG_58, UA4NE

----------

> -   .


  ,     
    +     (    )
             ""
     ,

----------


## Valery12

> ,      .  - , ,    .....


    .

 .
            ,     .
      , ..  ,          .
(    ,   )

      .

----------

R3DDL, , 42

----------


## IG_58

,     ? .         22.

----------


## UN-NS

.    ,     .

----------

""   "  "  (   ,     )

    ,         ,     ,              


   ,     "            "         ,       ( "  ")  ""  ,     ,     ( ,      )
     "   "    -,   ,    1   100  (       ,   )

----------

Valery12

----------


## UA4NE

-     .  ,             .    -   .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,             .    -   .


      . ,      ,     .            :Smile: .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA1AFS



----------

VIKTOR

----------


## Valery12

> " " ,    ,       .


"...   .
    .
  ,
  ..."   :Smile: 




> ,    .


   "",     .

*  5 ():*




> . ,      ,     .


          .
   ,   .
   .

----------

> 


  ( ),   (   )    
    ,     ,        (   1       :Smile: )



   ,   




> ,    .


 
   -- (    ),

----------


## RN4HGK

> "",     .





> -- (    ),



  ,   -    "  ".          .
 ,   ,     ,      .  /       (  ) / 10%   (160 , 40 , 10   80, 20).      ,  1-5%,            .


     (Valery12) WebSDR-?

----------


## RN4HGK

> Web   ,    
> http://msk.swl.su:8073/


.   .        : LW, LOOP, LoG.     ?





> ,        
>  ,          .



    ?     ?           ,   "    " (   ).
  (1/4 -  ), 3/4 -  , 5/4 -    .. (   ).       .

----------


## RN4HGK

> 



    ,     (   ). :-)   "  " . " ".





> ,           
>            (  /)
>        (  ,   ,     )



 ?  . http://msk.swl.su:8073/       : LW, LOOP, LoG.     ?     (   ?     ?)     ?





> .      ,      ,   .



    40        .   20       1,25 .         40   ?         .

----------

> 


      " "
 "",   ,     






> .


 
      -- (    ,      )

         1   100  ( 1  5     ""      1.5     (      ),      ""   )

----------


## UA4NE

> (1/4 -  ), 3/4 -  , 5/4 -    .. (   ).       .


  ?    ?




> RN4HGK,   ?   ? http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic49380.html


   ,      .

----------

R3DDL

----------

.       .      .

----------

Boris.., IG_58, R3DDL, RG1L, Sergei32,

----------


## Valery12

> 


    !  :Smile: 

       .
       ,        "".
 -      ,     ,    .
    .

 , ,         .
     ,        :Smile:

----------

R3DDL

----------


## R3DDL

> ?
>    ? 
>   ...     ...
>       -  !
>  ,    R-  ...


  ...
 -   !!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## R3DDL

.. 

׸,   ???

----------


## IG_58

> ,     - .


.
  .    ,        ,        ,    ,       ::::

----------


## Skiff

> .


 ,       .  - ,     ::::

----------


## RA1AFS

> *Valery12*_       .
> _
> __


   ,

----------


## RA1AFS

> ,    .


  ,   ,    (     TRX),   .
     . ,     .  , Valery12,    .
   (4-   :Razz: )  ?

----------


## Oleg 9

> "",         :
> "..      21..."


   ,  ""     ,  .   ,           21,   "" ,       .

----------


## Oleg 9

160, 80  40    ,        ,        .

----------


## UA4NE

__  -))

  ,  ,      :Razz:

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> -


  ,   " "     - "  ".
    -  ,       :Smile: 




> ,        ,


    ,    ..

----------


## Valery12

> -   ?


       ..

----------


## M0TLN

> ?


, 

https://www.66pacific.com/calculator...alculator.aspx     .

   : https://www.hamradio.co.uk/search.php?txtSearch1=loop

----------


## Oleg 9

,    ,  ?      .   -    ,    ,        ...  :Smile:  ,        ,     ,      , -      ,  .

----------


## Oleg 9

> 0.085 .


   .   ,     0,085 λ,  ,   .      :
1.                 .

2.       (magnetic loop antenna)   ,          .             0,03  0,25 λ.

             ,      .   ,        0,25 λ.

----------


## 240

> 


,  .
       ,     .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

[QUOTE=Valery12;18584  17].
         0.085 .

        (0.085 ) ,       0,1  0,25 ?






> ""


   ""    ,            .
      145       5-10          /,
           .  .  .
   (  /)    .
      ,    .

----------


## UT4UCM

> -              ,     ?


, ,   ,      , ..            ,  -  50%.        (..  ,   - )      0,5 .

----------


## Valery12

> ""    ,          .


       ,    .
(  )
      ,          :Smile: 





> ,      1/4


  :Smile: 
        ,  "" .




> (..  ,   - )      0,5 .


   ,       .
         .
           .
 :Smile:

----------


## 240

*R3KHC (RA3QLZ)*,        ,   : "  ".
               !
  , -     .
   ! ::::

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> : "  ".


   .                W=120=377 .

- -..-1989 .26.
   "   "    ,     :Razz: 
    ,             .     "   !"    73!

----------

Oleg 9

----------

"    ,   "   "   "
     ,                
  -           
...   ...     " "  " "
      (   )    ,         
     !

----------

UA4NE

----------

> 


   miminec  nec2 (   ,  ),     cpice  cad
    ,    ,      ,   
         ,

----------

UA4NE

----------

*R3KHC (RA3QLZ)*,

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,       .         .           .


   -      ,     - ?  .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


   ?
_0,085 λ   _    ( )?           :Razz: .             .

----------

RN3GP,

----------


## 3

> W=120=377 .


  ,    "H"           4*Pi*10-7 [/],       "1".   "  "   ?
*240*  ,     - .

----------

*3*,  ,  ... ()
  , ,   ... (   ,   )
     ,     
     ,   


        ,

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> "".
>    "   ",


        ? !






> ,    "H"           4*Pi*10-7 [/],       "1".   "  "   ?
>  240  ,     - .


      .
       .
   .   .

*  7 ():*




> "".
>    "   ",


        ? !






> ,    "H"           4*Pi*10-7 [/],       "1".   "  "   ?
>  240  ,     - .


      .
       .
   .   .




> "  ".


  Valery12,    .

----------


## Oleg 9

> 0,1    "Magnetic Loop Antenna" ( ),      0,4     "Loop Antenna" ().


     ,         0,1   0,4  ?  :Smile:     ,     ( ,      :Smile: )  80           0,07  .   " " -   "Magnetic Loop Antenna".      ,       40 ,     0,14  ...        ?  :Wink: .  -       :Cool: .

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,    !
>           0.085   .
>    " "
>    ,     .
>    ""    0.5..0.7      .
> ,      .


 .   0.085                .        0.085        , ,  0.04 .   0.085   80     2,15 .      ,    ?       ,  ,  ,   ... 
            ,          ,              .    ( )     .  ,   . "",          20   ,       .

----------


## Oleg 9

> (Magnetic Loop Antenna)    ( ) 0,4     0,1 .      ( ).     LC-   .


,  .          0,25  .           0,317 .     ,      -   . 0,317     -,         .     :

     2 ,  0,157 .        27,8 :





> 6,8


,  2,15   , , .

----------


## Oleg 9

> .  - 0.1     . :-)


   -  ,          0,25 .    ,     ,    .     ,      0,1 , .    ,       -   ,    ,         :Smile: .   ,  Magnetic Loop   **  0,1 ,               .  :Smile:

----------


## RN4HGK

> ,  Magnetic Loop   **  0,1 ,               .


.      .    ( ) .      LC-   ?     .       0,4  (    ).

.    Magnetic Loop      ,    ( )    0,4 .

----------


## RN4HGK

> . .  ,         .



     (  )   -   (+)  .  ? LC- ,   .    ( )    ( )     0,4 .





> 



         .      ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RN4HGK

> ,         0,1  (, *D = 3,14 * 0,1 = 0,314 )


     .      0,314 . ?   .  :Smile:

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .      ?

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .      ?


 



> (  )   -   (+)  .  ? LC- ,   .    ( )    ( )     0,4 .


     ,          .
**  (  )     (  )* .
* ? :Razz:             ?     2 :Razz:

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .      ?


 



> (  )   -   (+)  .  ? LC- ,   .    ( )    ( )     0,4 .


     ,          .
**  (  )     (  )* .
* ? :Razz:             ?     2 :Razz: 



> ????


       ?
      ,      Ϩ    ,                     ,    :Razz:

----------


## RN4HGK

> 


 ?




> ,          .
>     (  )    (  ) .
>  ?            ?     2


   ,       LC- .          LC-    . ?       -   ,     ..    .




> ?
>       ,      Ϩ    ,                    ,


     ?        .
,      .        ,     (  ),    .
    ,  ,        .        .

           ,    .

      ,      Ϩ -    ,      -      .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## RN4HGK

> 0,33.



:
  ?
 ?
 () ?

----------


## RN4HGK

> ,   .      ,     ,           .              .   :


     ?       .  :Smile: 
      .       ,        .        0,33 ?        0,4  .

      .     ?    .

----------


## UA4NE

> :
> *    80 *   20    (** )   "Loop Antenna" *   21410  (21  41 )*.
> 
>  :
> 1/4  ( 0) -   80 . (3543,75 )    2:1 ~ 600 
> 3/4  ( 1) -   20 . (14175 )    2:1 ~ 800 
> 5/4  ( 2) - 56700 .
> 7/4 ...  ..


   "",     "",    ""? ,               :Razz: 




> ,    "  " ,        .


,        ,       ,          -))

  ,    (U/I)         -.     -     .   :




>

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,


  :Smile: .    ,    20     3     80 ,               -  ,    ...


> *1*/4  ( 0) -   80 . (3543,75 )    2:1 ~ 600 
> *3*/4  ( 1) -   20 . (14175 )    2:1 ~ 800

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4NE*, 


> "",     "",     ""? ,


  ,  (   )  ""     ,    . .      ,    .    ,     .     "" .  " . ",   - ,   ,     ,      ""   .       . ,        -   ,     ,   , , , ,  - ,    .  . ,   .

----------


## IG_58

> .  " . ",   -


  ::::

----------


## IG_58

> ,         ?


, ,       ?  ::::    ?

----------


## IG_58

*3*,    1881               , ,  2.5..E+19  ,     "", "", "", "", ""  .       .         60, , , 100.  .  :Smile: 




> .


    ,     ,   ?  :Smile: 

P.S.:       ,           :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 0


    ,     :Smile: 
(   )
  "",      ?

  ""  ,       .
 ,        ?

----------


## 3

> 1881


 ,  ,    , ,          ,       . ,  ,  ,    (        ), .
      (,     [/])    ,   " "   , .. *2*Pi*R* *Pi*,    ,       ( *μo = eo = 3.34E-09*)     .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Valery12*,       , (   40      . )    "  "?      ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## RA1AFS

-        ,       -        .           377 ,   V   I    377 .   ,  :*E/H = (V/d)/(I/d) = V/I = 377 ,* _d- .__       ,    ,     ,  377 .  ,             ,       .
_

----------


## RA1AFS

> -  ...


  :  TRX ---  (50 ) --- --- Ant--- " "  ,   , ,   .

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...    ,     ?


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...83%D0%BC%D0%B0

          ,                  ,             :


:
         , _;
     , ;
E    ,      , /._
_ ,      ,             ._

----------


## RA1AFS

> .
>    .....

----------


## Valery12

> 


  .
           .

----------


## R3KHC (RA3QLZ)

> .


        .
     .    ? :Razz:

----------


## 3

> 


  :Smile: 



> **  ,       (   )

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,  ""         "".


 ""          .    ,       :Smile: .   ,           .       ,     75 .     2    ,    ,   100% 50 ,  "" -   .       75      .             :Smile: .   ,  "    "      .         ,     :Wink: .

----------

ua3rmb, UR5ZQV, UT4UCM

----------


## Valery12

> ""


         ,     .
,    .
       .
               10 .





> ,     75 .     2    ,    ,   100% 50 ,  "" -   .       75


     ""  :Smile: 
           ,     75-.
-.        ""  :Smile: 
(   )




> ,    .


    "", ,  ,    ....
( )




> 


      ""    .

,      ,    .

----------


## Oleg 9

> .
>                10 .


      -    ,  53 :

          10 :

   ,     15   Q=352,     , 1967    . ,          ,     ""  :Smile: .

----------

RA9SVY, SAM, UA4NE, UY5VD,

----------


## UA4NE

.           :Razz:

----------


## mmom

> ...   15   Q=352,     , 1967    ..


   ...

----------


## Valery12

> ...


    .
   1000      30  Q=10.

----------


## mmom

> ...   1000      30  Q=10.


..,       0.53 .           ....

\ \...\

----------


## mmom

> ...   1000      30  Q=10.


              ? ?  L    L ...

----------


## mmom

,          /.

----------

